# E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io ...



## Camomilla (13 Giugno 2013)

Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...



Scusa, continua a sembrarmi davvero poco per dedurne qualcosa.

Non scommetto sulla fedeltà di tuo marito, ma mi sembra che cerchi di vedere chissà che in qualunque situazione.
Normale, immagino. Ma non usarlo come scusa per non cercare di andare avanti...

Te lo dico facendo il tifo per la vostra coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


La pazza sei tu.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...



Ciao Camomilla,

mmmhhhh ... forse a tuo marito, quella donna gli sta sulle scatole.

stai facendo tutto da sola! 
una volta che si mette in moto quel motore, 
si vedono cose sospettose ovunque ...

e poi ... hai chiesto, chi era quella donna a tuo marito? 
visto che si sono salutati ...

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> [...]E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


Pazza no, ma a torto o ragione non gli stai dando fiducia. E finché non ne avrai motivo, credo che ti sembrerà ambiguo qualsiasi suo gesto. Cosa state affrontando con il dialogo?


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


...oh, l'estatico profumo delle corna!

potrebbe però anche essere un insana gelosia, non trovi?
che prove hai?
messaggini, cellullare introvabile, orariri strani?
sai per fare del sesso.. e del buon sesso ci vuole tempo...
e tanta energia.


----------



## emme76 (13 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...



anche secondo me, stai traendo delle conclusioni affrettate....


----------



## Manon Lescaut (14 Giugno 2013)

Oho però di là tutti a dare dell'ingenuo ad andrea che ha permesso alla moglie di farsi dare un passaggio in moto da un amico.... Col senno di poi siamo bravi tutti. Secondo me a meno di essere gravemente paranoica una donna che sospetta così ha aimè i suoi motivi sulla testaa....


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Vi rinfresco la memoria...http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19030-ho-voglia-di-sbattere-la-testa-contro-il-muro


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Oho però di là tutti a dare dell'ingenuo ad andrea che ha permesso alla moglie di farsi dare un passaggio in moto da un amico.... Col senno di poi siamo bravi tutti. Secondo me a meno di essere gravemente paranoica una donna che sospetta così ha aimè i suoi motivi sulla testaa....


Grazie Manon!!!


----------



## emme76 (14 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Oho però di là tutti a dare dell'ingenuo ad andrea che ha permesso alla moglie di farsi dare un passaggio in moto da un amico.... Col senno di poi siamo bravi tutti. Secondo me a meno di essere gravemente paranoica una donna che sospetta così ha aimè i suoi motivi sulla testaa....


ma era diverso, là sono stati via per mezz'ora!
Qua si sono detti un "ciao".....


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Pazza no, ma a torto o ragione non gli stai dando fiducia. E finché non ne avrai motivo, credo che ti sembrerà ambiguo qualsiasi suo gesto. Cosa state affrontando con il dialogo?


Ci stò provando a dargli fiducia,a lasciarmi andare e provare a credergli...poi succedono stè cose e devo ricominciare tutto da capo,ridimensionare quello che sento per lui nel timore di prendermelo nel cu.. un'altra volta.Parliamo di noi,dei motivi per cui ci siamo allontanati,del fatto che l'anno scorso ci ha provato per due mesi con una sua collega (mia amica)ma non riesce ad essere sincero su quel punto,dice che ci ha provato e poi che era solo amicizia,che se la voleva trombare e smentisce il giorno dopo dicendo che non ha mai avuto l'intenzione,CHE FACEVA IL SIMPATICO CON TUTTE E LEI C'E' CASCATA...a forza di mezze verità comunque un quadro preciso me lo sono fatto,a mio marito piace flirtare,quando l'ho conosciuto avevo notato quel lato del carattere che non mi piace (*LUI NON MI PIACE*) e che già 15 anni fa ci portava a litigare,pensavo avesse cambiato comportamento ma mi devo ricredere,ho l'impressione che non si renda nemmeno conto che il suo atteggiamento verso le donne è una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti..non ci arriva..Allora faceva il marpione anche davanti a me poi ha smesso e pensavo fosse guarito :mrgreen:..ma ahimè!!:unhappy:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (14 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me e' diverso solo perche' di la' sappiamo come e' andata, di qua ancora no.... altrimenti di la' sarebbe "solo andata a prendere la frutta per la bimba"...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ci stò provando a dargli fiducia,a lasciarmi andare e provare a credergli...poi succedono stè cose e devo ricominciare tutto da capo,ridimensionare quello che sento per lui nel timore di prendermelo nel cu.. un'altra volta.Parliamo di noi,dei motivi per cui ci siamo allontanati,del fatto che l'anno scorso ci ha provato per due mesi con una sua collega (mia amica)ma non riesce ad essere sincero su quel punto,dice che ci ha provato e poi che era solo amicizia,che se la voleva trombare e smentisce il giorno dopo dicendo che non ha mai avuto l'intenzione,CHE FACEVA IL SIMPATICO CON TUTTE E LEI C'E' CASCATA...a forza di mezze verità comunque un quadro preciso me lo sono fatto,a mio marito piace flirtare,quando l'ho conosciuto avevo notato quel lato del carattere che non mi piace (*LUI NON MI PIACE*) e che già 15 anni fa ci portava a litigare,pensavo avesse cambiato comportamento ma mi devo ricredere,ho l'impressione che non si renda nemmeno conto che il suo atteggiamento verso le donne è una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti..non ci arriva..Allora faceva il marpione anche davanti a me poi ha smesso e pensavo fosse guarito :mrgreen:..ma ahimè!!:unhappy:


Cioè non ti piace tuo marito o solo quell'aspetto flirtatorio del suo carattere?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...



Vorrei capire una cosa, se al posto di quella signora che ha mostrato tutti i denti a tuo marito ci fossi stato io o un altro uomo a far vedere i denti ( cariati :rotfl a tuo marito, avresti pensato fosse gay? Credo proprio di no, giusto?

E' gelosia la tua, combattila, imbrigliala e fanne un uso equilibrato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Allora faceva il marpione anche davanti a me poi ha smesso e pensavo fosse guarito :mrgreen:..ma ahimè!!:unhappy:



Ma è tutto sbagliato!
Non si può guarire da quella che non è una malattia.
E non è neppure come uno che fuma o si droga o si masturba di nascosto in bagno per mostrare la faccia pulita in pubblico ed a parenti e amici.
Qui non è questione né di training autogeno, né di ipnotismo e, temo, neppure di scudisciate sulle natiche fino a fargli arrossare la gola, questa è una questione di organi, di due tipi, testicoli e cervello cioè.
Vanno tolti entrambi, contemporaneamente e cruentemente, altrimenti, come nel gioco dell'oca, anche se lui torna al via e perde un turno, poi comincia a tirare ancora i dadi.
Temo che dovrai fartene una ragione, con o senza di lui.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla,
> 
> mmmhhhh ... forse a tuo marito, quella donna gli sta sulle scatole.
> 
> ...


Gliel'ho chiesto ieri sera,è una tipa che ha conosciuto andando a prendere nostro figlio a scuola con il cane,anche lei ne ha uno,perciò hanno fatto amicizia,chiaccheravano tutti i giorni aspettando i figli,anche lui dice di aver notato il sorriso esagerato di ieri e sapeva che avrei fatto storie,per questo il saluto freddo,aveva paura che si alzasse e andasse verso di lui.Maremma ma non lo posso lasciar solo!!!Ma gli devo andare dietro ovunque????Ma non ci penso proprio....Ho già due figli a cui badare!Non sono solo sospetti i miei,quelo che stà succedendo sono le conferme di ciò che pensavo di lui già 15 anni fa,solo che avendo capito che il comportamento mi infastidiva lo evitava quando io ero presente..Poi magari fa tanti versi e non si scopa nessuna,ma non posso avere la certezza e non posso andare fuori di testa preoccupandomi di ciò che fa quando non ci sono..Ma come faccio a dargli fiducia? :unhappy: Ormai ho capito com'è fatto!


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

una cosa non capisco ... 
cosa c'è di male nel flirtare ... dove sta la mancanza di rispetto? 
non è anche mancanza di rispetto, non credere nel compagno, che sa cosa fa?

cioè, io ho dovuto imparare, che inconsapevolmente ... ho una certa forma di flirtare. 
ma al mio compagno, non dava fastidio. sapeva benissimo, chi sono ... 
anzi, a volte ... ci facevamo poi, delle risate senza fine ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Gliel'ho chiesto ieri sera,è una tipa che ha conosciuto andando a prendere nostro figlio a scuola con il cane,anche lei ne ha uno,perciò hanno fatto amicizia,chiaccheravano tutti i giorni aspettando i figli,anche lui dice di aver notato il sorriso esagerato di ieri e sapeva che avrei fatto storie,per questo il saluto freddo,aveva paura che si alzasse e andasse verso di lui.Maremma ma non lo posso lasciar solo!!!Ma gli devo andare dietro ovunque????Ma non ci penso proprio....Ho già due figli a cui badare!Non sono solo sospetti i miei,quelo che stà succedendo sono le conferme di ciò che pensavo di lui già 15 anni fa,solo che avendo capito che il comportamento mi infastidiva lo evitava quando io ero presente..Poi magari fa tanti versi e non si scopa nessuna,ma non posso avere la certezza e non posso andare fuori di testa preoccupandomi di ciò che fa quando non ci sono..Ma come faccio a dargli fiducia? :unhappy: Ormai ho capito com'è fatto!



Ciao Camomilla,

ti rendi conto, però, che lo stai soffocando così?

flirtare ... chiacchierare ... prendersi in giro ... atteggiamenti normalissimi! 
perché questa paura?
perché sei così diffidente?

forse, se ti ponessi diversamente ... lui arriverebbe persino a raccontarti ... e si ride assieme ...
o nascono persino amicizie ... 

tanto, se ti deve fregare lo fa ... con o senza tuoi mille pensieri!

ma credo, che così facendo ... prima o poi lo spingi!


sienne


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè non ti piace tuo marito o solo quell'aspetto flirtatorio del suo carattere?


Non mi piace mio marito,non mi sono mai piaciuti i marpioni...


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla,
> 
> ti rendi conto, però, che lo stai soffocando così?
> 
> ...


Infatti fino all'anno scorso si rideva insieme..non le prendevo come mancanza di rispetto personali le cazzate che sparava sulle donne,pensavo fossimo complici perchè si parlava di tutto...davvero!!Era veramente libero di dire e di fare,insomma mi fidavo e non mi ponevo nessun problema...adesso non è più possibile..Non ci tiene a farmi conoscere le sue amiche,anzi...com'è successo ieri se ne incontriamo una accelera il passo :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non mi piace mio marito,non mi sono mai piaciuti i marpioni...


Ah. Ma se lui non ti piace, quindici anni fa che te lo sei preso a fare?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non mi piace mio marito,non mi sono mai piaciuti i marpioni...


Secondo me sei davvero eccessiva
Mi sembra che ti mancano proprio le basi per ricostruire se ti basta il sorriso di una donna per andare in crisi.
Leggendoti penso al mio modo di scherzare con gli uomini con cui ho confidenza, sorrisi e battute ecc ecc.
Se ogni volta che lo faccio le mogli devono pensare che ci vado a letto sono rovinata
Ridimensiona davvero questo tuo lato se non lo vuoi perdere


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa, se al posto di quella signora che ha mostrato tutti i denti a tuo marito ci fossi stato io o un altro uomo a far vedere i denti ( cariati :rotfl a tuo marito, avresti pensato fosse gay? Credo proprio di no, giusto?
> 
> E' gelosia la tua, combattila, imbrigliala e fanne un uso equilibrato.


Ultimo ci stò provando,ce la metto tutta,poi accadono le cose e devo ricominciare da capo...E' DURA!!Soprattutto quando hai a che fare con certe TESTE!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Gliel'ho chiesto ieri sera,è una tipa che ha conosciuto andando a prendere nostro figlio a scuola con il cane,anche lei ne ha uno,perciò hanno fatto amicizia,chiaccheravano tutti i giorni aspettando i figli,anche lui dice di aver notato il sorriso esagerato di ieri *e sapeva che avrei fatto storie,per questo il saluto freddo,aveva paura che si alzasse e andasse verso di lui*.Maremma ma non lo posso lasciar solo!!!Ma gli devo andare dietro ovunque????Ma non ci penso proprio....Ho già due figli a cui badare!Non sono solo sospetti i miei,quelo che stà succedendo sono le conferme di ciò che pensavo di lui già 15 anni fa,solo che avendo capito che il comportamento mi infastidiva lo evitava quando io ero presente..Poi magari fa tanti versi e non si scopa nessuna,ma non posso avere la certezza e non posso andare fuori di testa preoccupandomi di ciò che fa quando non ci sono..Ma come faccio a dargli fiducia? :unhappy: Ormai ho capito com'è fatto!



Sapendo che il mio compagno è geloso come te, avrei reagito allo stesso modo pur in perfetta innocenza.

Certo, lui HA sbagliato, non è "perfettamente innocente" in senso lato, ma potrebbe esserlo in quella situazione.
E ripeto, con una gelosa come te -ho capito che hai le tue ragioni- finirei per avere comportamenti apparentemente sospetti nelle situazioni più innocenti.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ma se lui non ti piace, quindici anni fa che te lo sei preso a fare?


me lo sono preso perchè ha smesso di fare il pirla davanti a me e sembrava perfetto...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non mi piace mio marito,non mi sono mai piaciuti i marpioni...



Che brutta questa cosa che hai scritto però... che tristezza... non ti piace tuo marito...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ultimo ci stò provando,ce la metto tutta,poi accadono le cose e devo ricominciare da capo...E' DURA!!Soprattutto quando hai a che fare con certe TESTE!!!



Certo che ci stai provando, e qua ti sfoghi perchè in fondo sai che si tratta di gelosia. Ma il colpo subito è troppo duro, e nello scorrere del tempo si hanno dei passaggi, tra questi la gelosia.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sapendo che il mio compagno è geloso come te, avrei reagito allo stesso modo pur in perfetta innocenza.
> 
> Certo, lui HA sbagliato, non è *"perfettamente innocente"* in senso lato, ma potrebbe esserlo in quella situazione.
> E ripeto, con una gelosa come te -ho capito che hai le tue ragioni- finirei per avere comportamenti apparentemente sospetti nelle situazioni più innocenti.


No lui è proprio un coglione. Sì/No/Non si/Forse/Chissà a tutte le domande della nostra Camomilla che, peraltro, co' sto nick ed il fatto che sopporta sta situazione dal enne mesi senza prenderlo a calci in culo non mi pare esattamente un fulmine di guerra manco lei.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Infatti fino all'anno scorso si rideva insieme..non le prendevo come mancanza di rispetto personali le cazzate che sparava sulle donne,pensavo fossimo complici perchè si parlava di tutto...davvero!!Era veramente libero di dire e di fare,insomma mi fidavo e non mi ponevo nessun problema...adesso non è più possibile..Non ci tiene a farmi conoscere le sue amiche,anzi...com'è successo ieri se ne incontriamo una accelera il passo :rotfl:



Ma certo che accelera. Se ogni volta che saluta una donna tu gli fai il terzo grado è capibile il suo atteggiameto


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non mi piace mio marito,non mi sono mai piaciuti i marpioni...



...ma ne hai sposato uno!!
Scusa Camomilla la mia troppa crudezza, ma forse è meglio essere realisti no?
Poi dici che ormai sai com'è fatto.
Ecco, di qui devi partire, facendo una attenta, ma attenta valutazione di ciò che è lui nel suo insieme: pregi e difetti, e logicamente le qualità devono superare i difetti di un bel po'.
Quello di cui parli è un difetto in uno sposato, o comunque in uno impegnato sentimentalmente. E qui non ci piove.
Però potete fare in modo che questo difetto non diventi una minaccia per voi. Lui dovrà essere tanto maturo da essere consapevole che questa sua mancanza potrebbe essere pericolosa e convincerti che questo non succederà mai.
Spesso chi è così si limita appunto a fare il piacione e già questo lo soddisfa, poi però, al momento giusto, sa fare anche marcia indietro. 
E' una nota caratteriale e non so fino a che punto si potrà cambiare...
Certo è che la cosa è molto "fastidiosa" (e uso un eufemismo) per te.
Bisognerebbe arrivare ad accettare il proprio compagno per come è...sempre se siamo sicuri che nel suo cuore non alberghi mai nessun'altra a parte noi.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sapendo che il mio compagno è geloso come te, avrei reagito allo stesso modo pur in perfetta innocenza.
> 
> Certo, lui HA sbagliato, non è "perfettamente innocente" in senso lato, ma potrebbe esserlo in quella situazione.
> E ripeto, con una gelosa come te -ho capito che hai le tue ragioni- finirei per avere comportamenti apparentemente sospetti nelle situazioni più innocenti.


Nausica le tue risposte mi aiutano sempre,è vero sai....probabilmente anche lui ora sentendosi in difetto reagisce in maniera innaturale in certe situazioni..:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me sei davvero eccessiva
> Mi sembra che ti mancano proprio le basi per ricostruire se ti basta il sorriso di una donna per andare in crisi.
> Leggendoti penso al mio modo di scherzare con gli uomini con cui ho confidenza, sorrisi e battute ecc ecc.
> Se ogni volta che lo faccio le mogli devono pensare che ci vado a letto sono rovinata
> Ridimensiona davvero questo tuo lato se non lo vuoi perdere



Anche secondo me è eccessiva, come sono stato io eccessivo nel passato.

Una volta al bar...... seduta tutta la famiglia a fa colazione parlare etc etc... arriva un'altra famiglia, marito moglie e bimbo in carrozzella. Lui un bell'uomo, mia moglie che spesso guarda nella loro direzione. guardava lui? il bimbo in carrozzella? guardava altro? Non lo so farfalla, so soltanto che sono andato in bagno per calmarmi quella gelosia inutile senza senso e senza motivo. Sono passaggi, soltanto passaggi a volte.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No lui è proprio un coglione. Sì/No/Non si/Forse/Chissà a tutte le domande della nostra Camomilla che, peraltro, co' sto nick ed il fatto che sopporta sta situazione dal enne mesi senza prenderlo a calci in culo non mi pare esattamente un fulmine di guerra manco lei.


Bà.

Tranne rari casi, a ogni parte di una coppia corrisponde l'altra. Nel senso... da quello che scrive, da come ha risposto Camomilla a nostre domande e suggerimenti, dal suo atteggiamento, sembra che sia difficilino avere a che fare con lei. Se lui è un deboluccio in realtà, facile che abbia paura delle sue reazioni e che si sia abituato a NON esprimere altro che quello che pensa che lei voglia, e a nascondere tutto il resto, invece di parlare e discuterne.

Forse, eh! Io non li conosco. Ma potrebbe essere.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No lui è proprio un coglione. Sì/No/Non si/Forse/Chissà a tutte le domande della nostra Camomilla che, peraltro, co' sto nick ed il fatto che sopporta sta situazione dal enne mesi senza prenderlo a calci in culo non mi pare esattamente un fulmine di guerra manco lei.


JB ... a me sembra un "Teufelskreis" come dire, il cerchio del diavolo. 

Forse ...
Lui non dice, per paura ad una sua reazione. 
Lei interpreta, non ricevendo una chiara risposta. 

Come spezzare questo cerchio?

Non so, forse dire chiaramente, bene, cambi idea di continuo ... 
perciò presumo, che hai verità che non mi vuoi dire. 
Ti arrangi, affinché trovi il coraggio di farlo.
Perché se non ti basto, o in qualcosa ti do fastidio ... lo voglio sapere. PUNTO

non so ... sarebbe una possibilità 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è eccessiva, come sono stato io eccessivo nel passato.
> 
> Una volta al bar...... seduta tutta la famiglia a fa colazione parlare etc etc... arriva un'altra famiglia, marito moglie e bimbo in carrozzella. Lui un bell'uomo, mia moglie che spesso guarda nella loro direzione. guardava lui? il bimbo in carrozzella? guardava altro? Non lo so farfalla, so soltanto che sono andato in bagno per calmarmi quella gelosia inutile senza senso e senza motivo. *Sono passaggi, soltanto passaggi a volte*.


Certo che lo sono e la capisco
Però se vuoi ricostruire devi comunque provare a fidarti
Lui non è un santo, lo abbiamo capito
Magari civetta (si può usare per un uomo?!) in giro
Ma con il suo atteggiamento lo costringe a mentirle anche quando non sarebbe necessario


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB ... a me sembra un "Teufelskreis" come dire, il cerchio del diavolo.
> 
> Forse ...
> *Lui non dice, per paura ad una sua reazione.
> ...



Ecco, lo hai espresso meglio.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ne hai sposato uno!!
> Scusa Camomilla la mia troppa crudezza, ma forse è meglio essere realisti no?
> Poi dici che ormai sai com'è fatto.
> Ecco, di qui devi partire, facendo una attenta, ma attenta valutazione di ciò che è lui nel suo insieme: pregi e difetti, e logicamente le qualità devono superare i difetti di un bel po'.
> ...


Lo sai anche tu Diletta,forse meglio di me...i giochetti che fanno questo tipo di uomini sono pericolosi,l'anno scorso giocando s'è preso la sbandata per la collega perchè lei sembrava corrispondere..INSOMMA a forza di flirtare allegramente qualcuna finisce pure per starci,lui è capace di tirarsi indietro quando succede?MAH!!!!!Una,magari due volte (non ci credo)..e comunque di fronte ad una particolarmente fascinosa che ci stà penso che tirerebbe giù i pantaloni in un nanosecondo..Ecco


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bà.
> 
> Tranne rari casi, a ogni parte di una coppia corrisponde l'altra. Nel senso... da quello che scrive, da come ha risposto Camomilla a nostre domande e suggerimenti, dal suo atteggiamento, sembra che sia difficilino avere a che fare con lei. Se lui è un deboluccio in realtà, facile che abbia paura delle sue reazioni e che si sia abituato a NON esprimere altro che quello che pensa che lei voglia, e a nascondere tutto il resto, invece di parlare e discuterne.
> 
> Forse, eh! Io non li conosco. Ma potrebbe essere.


Tu leggi, noi leggiamo, una Camomilla che viene qui a sfogarsi. Non è che è difficile avere a che fare con lei, è che è esasperata da una situazione d'incertezza nella quale l'ha gettata LUI. Mi pare evidente. Che non è che una ami proprio sentire il marito che non sa, o non ricorda, o dice una cosa e poi il contrario e via all'infinito, che così le reazioni te le procuri, non è che le eviti. Ma siccome la nostra Camomilla tutto è tranne probabilmente una dspota ed è pure piuttosto lenta a fare due più due ed a prendere una decisione piuttosto che un'altra, ecco fatto l'inguacchio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo sai anche tu Diletta,forse meglio di me...i giochetti che fanno questo tipo di uomini sono pericolosi,l'anno scorso giocando s'è preso la sbandata per la collega perchè lei sembrava corrispondere..INSOMMA a forza di flirtare allegramente qualcuna finisce pure per starci,lui è capace di tirarsi indietro quando succede?MAH!!!!!Una,magari due volte (non ci credo)..e comunque di fronte ad una* particolarmente fascinosa che ci stà penso che tirerebbe giù i pantaloni in un nanosecondo..Ecco*


Se pensi questo come fai a pensare di ricostruire


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è eccessiva, come sono stato io eccessivo nel passato.
> 
> Una volta al bar...... seduta tutta la famiglia a fa colazione parlare etc etc... arriva un'altra famiglia, marito moglie e bimbo in carrozzella. Lui un bell'uomo, mia moglie che spesso guarda nella loro direzione. guardava lui? il bimbo in carrozzella? guardava altro? Non lo so farfalla, so soltanto che sono andato in bagno per calmarmi quella gelosia inutile senza senso e senza motivo. Sono passaggi, soltanto passaggi a volte.


Quando si cade nella spirale della gelosia post tradimento è difficile uscirne..ci vorranno anni..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quando si cade nella spirale della gelosia post tradimento è difficile uscirne..*ci vorranno anni*..


Camomilla alè alè, tutta la curva è con te.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che lo sono e la capisco
> Però se vuoi ricostruire devi comunque provare a fidarti
> Lui non è un santo, lo abbiamo capito
> Magari civetta (si può usare per un uomo?!) in giro
> Ma con il suo atteggiamento lo costringe a mentirle anche quando non sarebbe necessario



:up: 

Deve anche il marito capire e subire, mica lei può da un giorno all'altro cominciare a saltare di gioia e sorridere a qualsiasi cosa o situazione accada. 

Ci sono quelle situazioni dove un traditore che vuole ritentare con il partner, deve subire! non sarà giusto, non sarà reale ma sono strascichi naturali e condivisibili da chi ha passato la stessa situazione.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No lui è proprio un coglione. Sì/No/Non si/Forse/Chissà a tutte le domande della nostra Camomilla che, peraltro, co' sto nick ed il fatto che sopporta sta situazione dal enne mesi senza prenderlo a calci in culo non mi pare esattamente un fulmine di guerra manco lei.


Sono una persona molto decisa nella vita,mi sono fatta du palle così..anche perchè ho affrontato un piccolo cancro da bambina,sono una roccia...ma quando si tratta di sentimenti,i figli la famiglia l'amicizia il mio uomo sono senza difese..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Quando si cade nella spirale della gelosia post tradimento è difficile uscirne..ci vorranno anni..



Ma non è detto che ci vogliano anni. 

Io non ho mai fatto partecipe mia moglie della gelosia che avevo, sapevo fosse sbagliata e senza senso visto che " abbiamo deciso di stare assieme". Magari per te ci vorrà meno tempo, e magari farlo partecipe di questa tua gelosia potrebbe essere un punto a favore per accorciare i tempi, chissà.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> *Deve anche il marito capire e subire,* mica lei può da un giorno all'altro cominciare a saltare di gioia e sorridere a qualsiasi cosa o situazione accada.
> 
> Ci sono quelle situazioni dove un traditore che vuole ritentare con il partner, deve subire! non sarà giusto, non sarà reale ma sono strascichi naturali e condivisibili da chi ha passato la stessa situazione.


Concordo


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è tutto sbagliato!
> Non si può guarire da quella che non è una malattia.
> E non è neppure come uno che fuma o si droga o si masturba di nascosto in bagno per mostrare la faccia pulita in pubblico ed a parenti e amici.
> Qui non è questione né di training autogeno, né di ipnotismo e, temo, neppure di scudisciate sulle natiche fino a fargli arrossare la gola, questa è una questione di organi, di due tipi, testicoli e cervello cioè.
> ...


Castrazione chimica?????  :mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Deve anche il marito capire e subire, mica lei può da un giorno all'altro cominciare a saltare di gioia e sorridere a qualsiasi cosa o situazione accada.
> 
> Ci sono quelle situazioni dove un traditore che vuole ritentare con il partner, deve subire! non sarà giusto, non sarà reale ma sono strascichi naturali e condivisibili da chi ha passato la stessa situazione.


 Ma insomma,conoscendo il tipo...se mi lascio andare e lo perdono nascondendo i miei timori e la mia delusione non è che lo autorizzo a fare il cavolo che vuole come faceva prima?Lo deve capire o no che se non rispetta i patti finirà fuori di casa prima o poi?Come glielo si fa capire a uno così che E' A RISCHIO  VALIGIE SUL PIANEROTTOLO???


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

capire dovrebbero entrambi ... 

ma la gelosia ... è veleno! 
chiedersi anche del perché, lo si è! 
soprattutto se è una cosa da sempre ...

A lui piace scherzare ... e in fin dei conti, 
non c'è niente di male ... 

Provare fastidio, su una cosa così innocua ...
mi da da pensare ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB ... a me sembra un *"Teufelskreis" come dire, il cerchio del diavolo.
> *
> Forse ...
> Lui non dice, per paura ad una sua reazione.
> ...


Ma non era un incantesimo di D&D?

No, guarda: lui è un palesissimo coglione. Se avesse detto NO avrebbe fatto probabilmente la scelta più saggia, se avesse detto SI, ammettendo un'eventuale relazione, quella forse più "giusta", così è un coglione indeciso nè carne nè pesce incapace di prendere una decisione facendo al contempo friggere la moglie. Bella storia.


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo sai anche tu Diletta,forse meglio di me...i giochetti che fanno questo tipo di uomini sono pericolosi,l'anno scorso giocando s'è preso la sbandata per la collega perchè lei sembrava corrispondere..INSOMMA a forza di flirtare allegramente qualcuna finisce pure per starci,lui è capace di tirarsi indietro quando succede?MAH!!!!!Una,magari due volte (non ci credo)..e comunque di fronte ad una particolarmente fascinosa che ci stà penso che tirerebbe giù i pantaloni in un nanosecondo..Ecco



...e infatti il mio continua ad affermare che si deve tenere alla larga da possibili situazioni a rischio, e, anche questo, se vogliamo dirla tutta, non è che sia tanto piacevole da sentire per una moglie, no?

In ogni caso, sull'ultima tua frase, che dire?
Al massimo si farà una o due scopate...ma la cosa basilare è che NON si innamori mai, cosa che penso non sia successa neanche nel caso della collega.
Se, invece, per te è inconcepibile quello che ti ho detto più su, allora soffrirai tanto per l'uomo che ti vive accanto.
Non saprei cosa altro consigliarti...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ma insomma,conoscendo il tipo...se mi lascio andare e lo perdono nascondendo i miei timori e la mia delusione non è che lo autorizzo a fare il cavolo che vuole come faceva prima?Lo deve capire o no che se non rispetta i patti finirà fuori di casa prima o poi?Come glielo si fa capire a uno così che E' A RISCHIO  VALIGIE SUL PIANEROTTOLO???



Tipo o non tipo non ha importanza, deve subire vuole o non vuole, deve darti il tempo che ti serve per ritrovare un certo equilibrio. Altrimenti come dici tu, le valige sono sul pianerottolo.


PS, ma che valige! sacchi neri e vestiti tutti tagliati!! scherzo... :rotfl:


PS TWO! ma valige o valigie o entrambe, cercate su google e fatemelo sapere


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Castrazione chimica?????  :mrgreen:


Macchè!
Se mandi in giro il marito con la brocca d'acqua colma fino all'orlo è ovvio che ne versi un po' qua e un po' là e ne offra un po' alle amiche assetate che incontra, se invece gliela vuoti frequentissimamente - la brocca - poi, anche volendo, non potrà versare nulla in giro né dissetare nessuna.

Anche a me piace il giardino pulito e pieno di fiori, ma mantenerlo così costa fatica ed impegno, perchè devi zappettarlo e togliere le erbacce, la stessa cosa, più o meno, si deve fare coi mariti, almeno se vuoi che continuino a piacerti...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Macchè!
> Se mandi in giro il marito con la brocca d'acqua colma fino all'orlo è ovvio che ne versi un po' qua e un po' là e ne offra un po' alle amiche assetate che incontra, se invece gliela vuoti frequentissimamente - la brocca - poi, anche volendo, non potrà versare nulla in giro né dissetare nessuna.
> 
> Anche a me piace il giardino pulito e pieno di fiori, ma mantenerlo così costa fatica ed impegno, perchè devi zappettarlo e togliere le erbacce, la stessa cosa, più o meno, si deve fare coi mariti, almeno se vuoi che continuino a piacerti...



Se se.... vossia alla parola castrazione chimica ha avuto semplicemente paura. Lo ammetta!! :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipo o non tipo non ha importanza, deve subire vuole o non vuole, deve darti il tempo che ti serve per ritrovare un certo equilibrio. Altrimenti come dici tu, le valige sono sul pianerottolo.
> 
> 
> PS, ma che valige! sacchi neri e vestiti tutti tagliati!! scherzo... :rotfl:
> ...



Giusto dare il tempo, giusto subire, tutto giusto...

Ma funziona solo se il tradito ha una minima voglia di andare avanti.

io mi ricordo, con mio marito, con tutto che dopo la scoperta mi ero reclusa in pratica in casa, non vedevo più neppure le mie amiche, solo un pranzo di un'ora in 6 mesi con una mia amica -e quanto me l'ha fatto pagare!- bastava NULLA per scatenarlo.
Proporre un film con Johnny Deep... mi ha causato 3 giorni di discussioni, perchè lui era convinto che io volessi umiliarlo paragonandolo all'attore...
E poi... mi chiedeva spiegazioni, ma se cercavo di dargliele le prendeva male perchè ascoltava solo e soltanto quello che voleva lui.

In quella situazione, hai voglia a subire e a concedere tempo, si capisce che possibilità non ce ne sono più e stop.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era un incantesimo di D&D?
> 
> No, guarda: lui è un palesissimo coglione. Se avesse detto NO avrebbe fatto probabilmente la scelta più saggia, se avesse detto SI, ammettendo un'eventuale relazione, quella forse più "giusta", così è un coglione indeciso nè carne nè pesce incapace di prendere una decisione facendo al contempo friggere la moglie. Bella storia.


"Teufelskreis" è un modo di dire in tedesco, che indica che due si trovano come in un cerchio senza uscita
e il diavolo (Teufel), si diverte. 

Si, vero. lui alla fine vede, che lei non sta bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto dare il tempo, giusto subire, tutto giusto...
> 
> Ma funziona solo se il tradito ha una minima voglia di andare avanti.
> 
> ...


Quindi ti ha sgamata lui? E come?


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è tutto sbagliato!
> Non si può guarire da quella che non è una malattia.
> E non è neppure come uno che fuma o si droga o si masturba di nascosto in bagno per mostrare la faccia pulita in pubblico ed a parenti e amici.
> Qui non è questione né di training autogeno, né di ipnotismo e, temo, neppure di scudisciate sulle natiche fino a fargli arrossare la gola, questa è una questione di organi, di due tipi, testicoli e cervello cioè.
> ...



ma perche' ti scagli sempre contro le volonterose che sollevano l'umanita' dagli  oberosi fardelli delle sovrapressioni interne che altrimenti farebbero debordare gli scrotoni dai bragoni e ti farebbero spender soldi per pagar la sarta dal momento che ti e' venuta una taglia in piu'?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> "*Teufelskreis" è un modo di dire in tedesco, che indica che due si trovano come in un cerchio senza uscita
> e il diavolo (Teufel), si diverte.
> *
> Si, vero. lui alla fine vede, che lei non sta bene.


Ehm, avevo capito, stavo scherzando.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se se.... vossia alla parola castrazione chimica ha avuto semplicemente paura. Lo ammetta!! :carneval:


Ma io non sono né farfallone né sposato...
Però sì: ho avuto paura...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Diletta;1147194[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]...e infatti il mio continua ad affermare che si deve tenere alla larga da possibili situazioni a rischio, e, anche questo, se vogliamo dirla tutta, non è che sia tanto piacevole da sentire per una moglie, no?
> 
> [/B]In ogni caso, sull'ultima tua frase, che dire?
> Al massimo si farà una o due scopate...ma la cosa basilare è che NON si innamori mai, cosa che penso non sia successa neanche nel caso della collega.
> ...


No proprio per nulla
Perchè vuol dire stare con un uomo che non ha carattere


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, avevo capito, stavo scherzando.



non capirò mai ... :mrgreen: ... 
sempre a rilento ... 

ma meglio così, non bisogna sempre capire tutto ...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non capirò mai ... :mrgreen: ...
> sempre a rilento ...
> 
> *ma meglio così, non bisogna sempre capire tutto *...


No no, che scherzi. E' una vera maledizione. Fidati.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


dannata gelosia...
ti farà impazzire...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ma perche' ti scagli sempre contro le volonterose che sollevano l'umanita' dagli  oberosi fardelli delle sovrapressioni interne che altrimenti farebbero debordare gli scrotoni dai bragoni e ti farebbero spender soldi per pagar la sarta dal momento che ti e' venuta una taglia in piu'?


Ma è fin troppo sciocco l'uomo che si scaglia contro la natura delle cose, delle persone e quella delle loro interazioni, perchè queste sono spontanee e benigne, proprio per tale ragione millenni di comandamenti e legiferazioni hanno inutilmente cercato di irregimentarle nel male e nell'abominio, con costrizioni tremende come il matrimonio, violenze alla libertà come la fedeltà eterna e invenzioni di dubbio gusto come l'amore puro.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi ti ha sgamata lui? E come?



Ehm... cretina che sono stata...

Avevo tradito solo una volta con un tizio beccato in un viaggio.
Dopo, mi sono messa a curiosare in un forum di fantasie erotiche e a scrivere racconti. Nessun contatto, nessun numero di telefono, nessuna persona (no, non è vero, messaggi privati con una ragazza).
Ha trovato uno di questi racconti aperto sullo schermo del computer, sono cominciati gli interrogatori e io... ho confessato.

non vedevo l'ora in realtà che qualcosa scoppiasse, che desse una mossa a quell'inferno in cui stavamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm... cretina che sono stata...
> 
> Avevo tradito solo una volta con un tizio beccato in un viaggio.
> Dopo, mi sono messa a curiosare in un forum di fantasie erotiche e a scrivere racconti. Nessun contatto, nessun numero di telefono, nessuna persona (no, non è vero, messaggi privati con una ragazza).
> ...


Comunque quei tizi che eventualmente si sentono umiliati (Gesù mio) pure dal fantasma di Johnny Depp su celluloide mi fanno sempre specie. Ma probabilmente è perchè ho tanto di quell'ego che basterebbe per un reggimento di stronzi.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, che scherzi. E' una vera maledizione. Fidati.


è una condanna, vero ...

ma ha due facce: 
quando non capisco, non c'è "relazione", è come se non facessi parte 
lo scherzo positivo o negativo ... non mi può toccare. e lo si evince dalla mia reazione. 
perciò, se c'è la volontà ... si ripete. se non c'è, meglio così ... tanto non ho capito  :mrgreen: ...
non mi metto a riflettere e farmi dei frullati inutili ... chiedo, però, se la persona m'interessa. 

le condanne bisogna ribaltarle ... :up: ...


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è fin troppo sciocco l'uomo che si scaglia contro la natura delle cose, delle persone e quella delle loro interazioni, perchè queste sono spontanee e benigne, proprio per tale ragione millenni di comandamenti e legiferazioni hanno inutilmente cercato di irregimentarle nel male e nell'abominio, con costrizioni tremende come il matrimonio, violenze alla libertà come la fedeltà eterna e invenzioni di dubbio gusto come l'amore puro.


quanta saggezza echeggia fra queste vocali e consonanti,lanciate nell'etere siderale di uno spazio popolato da abitanti scoreggioni ma privati da un belzebu' mai piu' crudele dell'indispensabile naso.
l'afflizione per le cornone concimate dalle slandrone con cui si accoppia il  maritone sono degne delle fifone che temono l'uso delle labbrone!
quando lo capiranno,che ognuna di loro racchiude in se' una bce


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto dare il tempo, giusto subire, tutto giusto...
> 
> Ma funziona solo se il tradito ha una minima voglia di andare avanti.
> 
> ...



Si comprendo benissimo quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che accelera. Se ogni volta che saluta una donna tu gli fai il terzo grado è capibile il suo atteggiameto


Mai fatto cose del genere per 15 anni,mai stata tipo da terzo grado...non mi sono mai preoccupata delle sue amicizie fino a Dicembre,quando lui ha confessato quel mezzo tradimento.Se permetti ora sono diventata sospettosa..


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> quanta saggezza echeggia fra queste vocali e consonanti,lanciate nell'etere siderale di uno spazio popolato da abitanti scoreggioni ma privati da un belzebu' mai piu' crudele dell'indispensabile naso.
> l'afflizione per le cornone concimate dalle slandrone con cui si accoppia il  maritone sono degne delle fifone che temono l'uso delle labbrone!
> quando lo capiranno,che ognuna di loro racchiude in se' una bce


I tuoi ragionamenti non farebbero una grinza se la moneta di scambio fosse la stessa in tutte le circoscrizioni umane, ma così non è, e se con l'oro si fondono le ancore delle navi e con sacchetti di sabbia per gatti si comprano a peso schiavi e servitori, non cogli più unità d'intenti né univocità di sentire e valutare.
La simpatica Camomilla, che incontra per strada o in macelleria donne dal volto sfigurato dalle violente eiaculazioni del marito e se ne duole, sta godendo di un disagio nobile perchè causato dal non rispetto dell'onesto baratto tra fede e fedeltà e non dalla indiretta e straniante economia della menzogna e della finta ingnoranza che va a monetizzare capitali fasulli in luoghi che non esistono.
Per questo dobbiamo lodarne la genuinità!


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Mai fatto cose del genere per 15 anni,mai stata tipo da terzo grado...non mi sono mai preoccupata delle sue amicizie fino a Dicembre,quando lui ha confessato quel mezzo tradimento.Se permetti ora sono diventata sospettosa..



Ciao Camomilla,

certo che ti viene permesso.

ma le domande sono, 
ti serve?
ti porta a qualcosa?

soprattutto, perché lo espandi su tutto il genere femminile. 
dove ti porta ciò? non lo puoi rinchiudere o ingabbiare o metterli un sacco sulla testa. 

rifletti! rifletti ... perché fai del male a te, a lui ... perciò a voi. 
lui e tu non potete pretendere, che donne che lo conoscono non lo salutano più ... 
perciò ... trova un altro modo. questa spirale, si fortifica soltanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> I tuoi ragionamenti non farebbero una grinza se la moneta di scambio fosse la stessa in tutte le circoscrizioni umane, ma così non è, e se con l'oro si fondono le ancore delle navi e con sacchetti di sabbia per gatti si comprano a peso schiavi e servitori, non cogli più unità d'intenti né univocità di sentire e valutare.
> La simpatica Camomilla, che incontra per strada o in macelleria donne dal volto sfigurato dalle violente eiaculazioni del marito e se ne duole, sta godendo di un disagio nobile perchè causato dal non rispetto dell'onesto baratto tra fede e fedeltà e non dalla indiretta e straniante economia della menzogna e della finta ingnoranza che va a monetizzare capitali fasulli in luoghi che non esistono.
> Per questo dobbiamo lodarne la genuinità!


ma tu mi paragoni le lupe (ovviamente nellaccezione che gli antichi avrebbero inteso riferendosi a certer quadrupedi di codesto consesso conviviale,il mio rispetto per i mammiferi evoluti) alle cayman (le isole intendo,mica quegli insulsi veicoli che fanno con 25 quintali quello che 40 anni fa si faceva con 5,buoni al massimo per accoglierci di nascosto in certi amèni parcheggi certe discutibili ungulate dal fiato gametico e dal sorriso sifiltoso....)...il baratto ha funzionato per centinaia di migliaia di anni,al pari del meretricio che ne e' la piu' alta espressione!
Perche' mai peggiorare cio' che e' di per se' perfetto?
E' come pretendere  di passare dalla cartilagine dello squalo alla pellaccia secca e cadente della brognaccia avvizzita per la noia e la solitudine di certe forumiste,e pretendere di chiamarla evoluzione invece di follia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ma tu mi paragoni le lupe (ovviamente nellaccezione che gli antichi avrebbero inteso riferendosi a certer quadrupedi di codesto consesso conviviale,il mio rispetto per i mammiferi evoluti) alle cayman (le isole intendo,mica quegli insulsi veicoli che fanno con 25 quintali quello che 40 anni fa si faceva con 5,buoni al massimo per accoglierci di nascosto in certi amèni parcheggi certe discutibili ungulate dal fiato gametico e dal sorriso sifiltoso....)...il baratto ha funzionato per centinaia di migliaia di anni,al pari del meretricio che ne e' la piu' alta espressione!
> Perche' mai peggiorare cio' che e' di per se' perfetto?
> E' come pretendere  di passare dalla cartilagine dello squalo alla pellaccia secca e cadente della brognaccia avvizzita per la noia e la solitudine di certe forumiste,e pretendere di chiamarla evoluzione invece di follia.


Ecco: quando tu affermi che le donne sono la più fulgida espressione della specie umana ed il loro ruolo di mogli e madri è fin troppo sottovalutato e svilito sia per importanza che per impegno da esse profuso, io rispondo SNAFU.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco: quando tu affermi che le donne sono la più fulgida espressione della specie umana ed il loro ruolo di mogli e madri è fin troppo sottovalutato e svilito sia per importanza che per impegno da esse profuso, io rispondo SNAFU.



Eh,ma lo sai che io equivoco sempre il senso allegorico con molteplici ed equivoci sensi letterali...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,ma lo sai che io equivoco sempre il senso allegorico con molteplici ed equivoci sensi letterali...


Certo, l'abilità di equivocare è ben altra cosa dall'essere equivochi, un po' come Paracelso ed il suo doppelganger suorina di clausura o come una moglie che vede il sorriso infame che spaurisce il marito fromboliere e l'ometto che resta sempre piccolo piccolo, anche quando sale in cima al campanile del Duomo.
Ed il gran vantaggio che hanno gli ometti piccolini è quello di non poter essere ulteriormente diminuiti di statura, nemmeno se gli si tagliano a sangue le unghie dei piedi, per questo non possono decadere nella considerazione di alcuno che li conosca o ci abbia parlato, od anche solo li abbia intravisti da lontano.
Peccato che certune si maritino con sconosciuti tenendo occhi ed orecchie ben tappati.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto dare il tempo, giusto subire, tutto giusto...
> 
> Ma funziona solo se il tradito ha una minima voglia di andare avanti.
> 
> ...


quotone


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla,
> 
> certo che ti viene permesso.
> 
> ...


Tu non sai come saluta le donne piacenti mio marito..."Cccccciao",con 40 C.Lui con quelle parlando flirta,non lo fa neanche apposta..gli viene naturale..E' fatto così..


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dannata gelosia...
> ti farà impazzire...


Spero di no...devo imparare a fregarmene e credo che potrei riuscirci!!Vada in mona lui e il suo vizietto squallido!!!


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo, l'abilità di equivocare è ben altra cosa dall'essere equivochi, un po' come Paracelso ed il suo doppelganger suorina di clausura o come una moglie che vede il sorriso infame che spaurisce il marito fromboliere e l'ometto che resta sempre piccolo piccolo, anche quando sale in cima al campanile del Duomo.
> Ed il gran vantaggio che hanno gli ometti piccolini è quello di non poter essere ulteriormente diminuiti di statura, nemmeno se gli si tagliano a sangue le unghie dei piedi, per questo non possono decadere nella considerazione di alcuno che li conosca o ci abbia parlato, od anche solo li abbia intravisti da lontano.
> Peccato che certune si maritino con sconosciuti tenendo occhi ed orecchie ben tappati.


ecco,tu sei il solito discriminatore,che confonde la statura cervicale con la postura della cervìce,e la statura della cervìce con la postura della cèrvice,la statura della cèrvice con la postura del fromboliere,la statura del fromboliere con la postura del campanaro,la statura del campanaro con la postura del batacchio,e qui mi fermo perche' il batacchio er' argomento di complessa e perigliosa discettazione.
e certe mogli andrebbero glorificate e portate in processione il giorno del patrono.
come quelli che compravano la duna berlina.
togliendoti cosi' la gia' nulla tentazione di accaparrartela


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tu non sai come saluta le donne piacenti mio marito..."Cccccciao",con 40 C.Lui con quelle parlando flirta*,non lo fa neanche apposta..gli viene naturale..E' fatto così..*



e allora non cambierà mai.
Filtrare non vuol dire stroiazzare in giro.
ma proprio per niente.
Se è fatto così o non ci fai caso, o accetti che "nasconda" questo lato del suo carattere quando ci sei tu perchè sa che lo mostrizzeresti.
E nell'altro 3d ti avevo scritto, e lo confermo, che il fatto che lui ti dica e non dica e che ti ha detto che l'hai sempre fatto sentire un coglione, stride con la tua versione che invece sei "tenerella" con lui, o almeno stata.

Avete un problema. Tu e lui.
Che non state gestendo.



e quoto tutta sienne pure


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Spero di no...devo imparare a fregarmene e credo che potrei riuscirci!!*Vada in mona* lui e il suo vizietto squallido!!!



noto qui certi echi molto poco piemontesi e molto molto anglo-austral-veneti


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti il mio continua ad affermare che si deve tenere alla larga da possibili situazioni a rischio, e, anche questo, se vogliamo dirla tutta, non è che sia tanto piacevole da sentire per una moglie, no?
> 
> In ogni caso, sull'ultima tua frase, che dire?
> Al massimo si farà una o due scopate...ma la cosa basilare è che NON si innamori mai, cosa che penso non sia successa neanche nel caso della collega.
> ...


Una o due scopate?No Diletta non potrei farcela....non ho la minima idea se abbia scopato in giro o no,ma se lo vengo a sapere è finita...davvero finita.


----------



## Cattivello (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Spero di no...devo imparare a fregarmene e credo che potrei riuscirci!!Vada in mona lui e il suo vizietto squallido!!!


:up:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tu non sai come saluta le donne piacenti mio marito..."Cccccciao",con 40 C.Lui con quelle parlando flirta,non lo fa neanche apposta..gli viene naturale..E' fatto così..


Camomilla cara,

tu stessa lo dici! ... non lo fa apposta, gli esce naturale ... 

anche io non mi rendevo spesso conto ... 
per me era chiarissimo di stare su un livello d'amicizia!

alcune cose, bisogna imparare ... forse a tuo marito serve proprio questo. 
glielo hai detto, che con il suo fare naturale, può essere frainteso?
forse lui stesso non si rende conto ... che meccanismi può mettere in moto. 

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora non cambierà mai.
> Filtrare non vuol dire stroiazzare in giro.
> ma proprio per niente.
> Se è fatto così o non ci fai caso, o accetti che "nasconda" questo lato del suo carattere quando ci sei tu perchè sa che lo mostrizzeresti.
> ...


nell'altro 3D avevo chiarito che è LUI che si sente un coglione,io non l'ho mai pensato (prima)....e succede perchè è più giovane,non posso farci niente...glielo ripeto sempre.Il problema è che flirtare come ho scritto prima è un gioco pericoloso,molto pericoloso..


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> noto qui certi echi molto poco piemontesi e molto molto anglo-austral-veneti


Seeee,mi piace giocare con la lingua


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Seeee,mi piace giocare con la lingua


Bene,una lodevole inclinazione in tutte le sue declinazioni.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ecco,tu sei il solito discriminatore,che confonde la statura cervicale con la postura della cervìce,e la statura della cervìce con la postura della cèrvice,la statura della cèrvice con la postura del fromboliere,la statura del fromboliere con la postura del campanaro,la statura del campanaro con la postura del batacchio,e qui mi fermo perche' il batacchio er' argomento di complessa e perigliosa discettazione.
> e certe mogli andrebbero glorificate e portate in processione il giorno del patrono.
> come quelli che compravano la duna berlina.
> togliendoti cosi' la gia' nulla tentazione di accaparrartela


Per la serie: rotolarsi nudi nei rovi e poi cospargersi di sale ed aceto è il miglior rimedio alla digestione lenta!

Come tutti i rimedi della nonna, dal bagno nel kerosene per il raffreddore al darsi fuoco ai peli nasali per curare le emorroidi, anche questa faccenda che prendersi una ragazza e farne la propria moglie possa porre un rimedio alla farfallonerìa non è affatto detto che funzioni.

Certo ci si può anche provare, ma se il kerosene che avanza lo possiamo usare per accendere il barbecue ed i peli del naso ricrescono, della moglie inutile, poi, che ce ne facciamo?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Camomilla cara,
> 
> tu stessa lo dici! ... non lo fa apposta, gli esce naturale ...
> 
> ...


Ecco appunto..il problema è che può essere frainteso,e mettere in moto un meccanismo che porta a cornificare.Oh il sorriso della tipa di ieri l'abbiamo notato in due,anche lui che ha detto:"Mah,anch'io ho visto un sorriso esagerato!" Ma aloooraaaaa??????


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> nell'altro 3D avevo chiarito che è LUI che si sente un coglione,io non l'ho mai pensato (prima)....e succede perchè è più giovane,non posso farci niente...glielo ripeto sempre.Il problema è che flirtare come ho scritto prima è un gioco pericoloso,molto pericoloso..



anche il mio compagno si sentiva un coglione prima del tradimento, e non ho mai pensato lo fosse e soprattutto non mi sono mai resa conto di trattarlo come tale.
Quando mi sono fermata e ho deciso di ascoltarlo, cosa che non è stata facile perchè ho un carattere particolare,  ho capito che se anche non lo pensavo, di fatto era un po' così che mi comportavo.

E come ricorderai anche il mio Mattia è più giovane di me di 10 anni e quella che si è scopato ne aveva meno di me quasi venti.

Non sei in ascolto per nulla e anzi. Chiudi con il tuo comportamento sarcastico ogni quasi dialogo.

per me sempre


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per la serie: rotolarsi nudi nei rovi e poi cospargersi di sale ed aceto è il miglior rimedio alla digestione lenta!
> 
> Come tutti i rimedi della nonna, dal bagno nel kerosene per il raffreddore al darsi fuoco ai peli nasali per curare le emorroidi, anche questa faccenda che prendersi una ragazza e farne la propria moglie possa porre un rimedio alla farfallonerìa non è affatto detto che funzioni.
> 
> Certo ci si può anche provare, ma se il kerosene che avanza lo possiamo usare per accendere il barbecue ed i peli del naso ricrescono, della moglie inutile, poi, che ce ne facciamo?


la tua argomentazione non e' aliena da un certo qual sollazzo,inframezzato alla rigorosa discettazione filantropic-scientifica.
ma mettersi contro certe istituzioni ha la stessa utilita' che sperare di far crescere il raccolto piu' rigoglioso praticando un buco per terra in marzo ed usandolo come la muliebre potta.
mi dirai che ci sono popolazioni,additate da certi poveretti a noi accomunati dalla stessa nazionalita' come depositarie di sapere antico ed infallibile,che ancora oggi praticano questa pratica con indubbia soddisfazione della zolla interessata.
ma li' non e' la zolla che e' bella,semplicemente non e' una troia sifilitica come la moglie.
basta praticare la prudente rotazione quadriennale delle colture.....se al momento di inserire il becco a terra senti gia' morbido,brutto segno.....


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

ma com'è un sorriso esagerato?


----------



## ytumamatambien (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla,
> 
> ti rendi conto, però, che lo stai soffocando così?
> 
> ...



puoi fare due cose: 
- continuare a comportarti come una gelosa isterica attirandoti le antipatie di molti 

- fare come lui, prendere la vita con più leggerezza magari facendolo ingelosire anche tu (non è che passando la vita a fare i gendarmi si risolva molto. in genere passi come isterico rompicoglioni): chissà che provando anche lui imbarazzo non cambi registro


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto..il problema è che può essere frainteso,e mettere in moto un meccanismo che porta a cornificare.Oh il sorriso della tipa di ieri l'abbiamo notato in due,anche lui che ha detto:"Mah,anch'io ho visto un sorriso esagerato!" Ma aloooraaaaa??????


Ciao Camomilla

STOP!!!!

Cosa stai sottoponendo al tuo compagno?
Spero che scherzi!

Se lui è certo di stare su un livello di amicizia ...
l'altra parte può fraintendere quanto vuole! 
perché le sue intenzioni non erano quelle!

tuo marito avrà pure una volontà! 
se non l'avesse ... aiaiaiai ... saresti da sempre cornuta! 
ma non è così! vero? ... o inizi a farti frullati mentali anche sul passato?

Camilla ... vedi, anche lui ha detto, che era esagerato ... 
e allora? cosa significa? ... che una tale reazione non se l'aspettava. 

sienne


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma com'è un sorriso esagerato?


Va fatto con le grandi labbra


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

:unhappy:





Eretteo ha detto:


> Va fatto con le grandi labbra


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> la tua argomentazione non e' aliena da un certo qual sollazzo,inframezzato alla rigorosa discettazione filantropic-scientifica.
> ma mettersi contro certe istituzioni ha la stessa utilita' che sperare di far crescere il raccolto piu' rigoglioso praticando un buco per terra in marzo ed usandolo come la muliebre potta.
> mi dirai che ci sono popolazioni,additate da certi poveretti a noi accomunati dalla stessa nazionalita' come depositarie di sapere antico ed infallibile,che ancora oggi praticano questa pratica con indubbia soddisfazione della zolla interessata.
> ma li' non e' la zolla che e' bella,semplicemente non e' una troia sifilitica come la moglie.
> basta praticare la prudente rotazione quadriennale delle colture.....se al momento di inserire il becco a terra senti gia' morbido,brutto segno.....


La fertilità ed i riti ad essa legati mi sono sempre sembrati utili e pittoreschi.
I falli giganti di tiglio che vengono elegantemente regalati durante certe festività nipponiche a ritrose e paonezze giovani sposine, così come la deflorazione rituale cui si sottopongono con lieto passo di quindicenni di Bora Bora sono tutte manifestazioni della potenza della prolificazione come forza e vis fondamentali della società umana e più ancora come substrato culturale cui non si può prescindere né dal lato iconografico, né da quello convenzionale.
Il sorriso di una donna al marito di Camomilla, va inteso perciò anche come ragionevole, ed anzi auspicabile, espressione di disponibilità sessuale in forma ritualizzata e talmente sublimata da potersi considerare non solo del tutto innocua, ma anche motivo di un certo orgoglio e prestigio sociale.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Va fatto con le grandi labbra


Ecco..proprio quello era...un sorriso a grandi labbra che lasciava intravedere una certa disponibilità ad allargare anche quelle "altre" :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla
> 
> STOP!!!!
> 
> ...



direi proprio che non scherza e non si rende nemmeno conto che ha un comportamento sopra le righe.
Infatti ha aperto questo 3d, facendo assolutamente tabula rasa e NON ascoltando nulla di quanto le è stato scritto nell'altro 3d.
Ha deciso che ha ragione lei e niente le farà cambiare idea temo.
Oppone mille scusanti ad ogni cosa razionale che le viene detto.
E non stento a credere che lui si sia sentito proprio un coglione con lei.
ma lei continua a dire che non è vero.
Intanto fa l'Otella anche per un sorriso andando a sindacare quanto era largo e bla bla.

Mi sa che non sei tu che fai trovare le valigie a lui sul pianerottolo.
Se le fa da solo secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco..proprio quello era...un sorriso a grandi labbra che lasciava intravedere una certa disponibilità ad allargare anche quelle "altre" :rotfl:


oltre a diffidare di lui diffidi di tutte le altre donne?
 si può sorridere senza ammiccamenti, mi auguro


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco..proprio quello era...un sorriso a grandi labbra che lasciava intravedere una certa disponibilità ad allargare anche quelle "altre" :rotfl:



Di lei.
Se anche lui si è stupito vuol dire che combatti fantasmi.
Come tutti ti stanno dicendo.

Comunque tu mi sembri un po' fissata. Come tutti i gelosi.
Fantasmi a manetta proprio.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La fertilità ed i riti ad essa legati mi sono sempre sembrati utili e pittoreschi.
> I falli giganti di tiglio che vengono elegantemente regalati durante certe festività nipponiche a ritrose e paonezze giovani sposine, così come la deflorazione rituale cui si sottopongono con lieto passo di quindicenni di Bora Bora sono tutte manifestazioni della potenza della prolificazione come forza e vis fondamentali della società umana e più ancora come substrato culturale cui non si può prescindere né dal lato iconografico, né da quello convenzionale.
> Il sorriso di una donna al marito di Camomilla, va inteso perciò anche come ragionevole, ed anzi auspicabile, espressione di disponibilità sessuale in forma ritualizzata e talmente sublimata da potersi considerare non solo del tutto innocua, ma anche motivo di un certo orgoglio e prestigio sociale.


ma infatti!!!!!
proprio qui tendono gli sforzi dialettici delle ultime tre pagine,condensazione di 270.000 anni di evoluzione da eva primordiale agli odierni ominidi;se il dna mitocondriale non e' un'opinione ed il trilobiti vedeva a 360°,le questuanti d'altrui baccelli non possono che essere cagne di basso grado che anelano ad una scalata nella gerarchia sacerdotale del tempio di priapo;e la faraona,lungi dall'adirarsi,non puo' che considerarle con un sorrisetto ironico destinato alle inferiori.
non per niente,dalla notte dei tempi,sovrani,sacerdoti,imperatori ed amministratori di condominio si distinguono dai copricapi che hanno  le corna piu' lunghe di tutti.
il becco ha dominato,domina e sempre dominera'!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Di lei.
> *Se anche lui si è stupito vuol dire che combatti fantasmi.
> *Come tutti ti stanno dicendo.
> 
> ...


Ma buonanotte. Combatte fantasmi appunto perchè il marito non è chiaro con lei, nè tantomeno sincero.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco..proprio quello era...un sorriso a grandi labbra che lasciava intravedere una certa disponibilità ad allargare anche quelle "altre" :rotfl:


eh,no,qui il passo si fa piu' lungo della gamba......perche' finche' si divaricano le cosce e' ordinaria amministrazione......se ci si allarga alla pompa aspirante,allora entra di mezzo il cuore.
e li' sono complicazioni da prognosi riservata


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche il mio compagno si sentiva un coglione prima del tradimento, e non ho mai pensato lo fosse e soprattutto non mi sono mai resa conto di trattarlo come tale.
> Quando mi sono fermata e ho deciso di ascoltarlo, cosa che non è stata facile perchè ho un carattere particolare,  ho capito che se anche non lo pensavo, di fatto era un po' così che mi comportavo.
> 
> E come ricorderai anche il mio Mattia è più giovane di me di 10 anni e quella che si è scopato ne aveva meno di me quasi venti.
> ...



Tebe,tu ci sei già passata io stò cercando di capire..e lui deve cercare di capire me,non m'importa più se ha problemi perchè è più giovane,l'ho assecondato per 15 anni e il risultato sono un paio di corna.Mio marito non è come Mattia lo sai vero?Deve darsi una mossa...Quella di cui si era incapocchiato invece è più vecchia di me di 3 anni,le fanciulle proprio non gli piacciono (fortunatamente).Ho letto che state pensando di sposarvi..sarà bellissimo sai?Specialissimo...Anche se il sindaco quando siamo arrivati e ha letto i nostri dati ha detto all'assistente:"In questo caso possiamo velocizzare!!"Che simpatico :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tebe,tu ci sei già passata io stò cercando di capire..e lui deve cercare di capire me,non m'importa più se ha problemi perchè è più giovane,l'ho assecondato per 15 anni e il risultato sono un paio di corna.Mio marito non è come Mattia lo sai vero?Deve darsi una mossa...Quella di cui si era incapocchiato invece è più vecchia di me di 3 anni,le fanciulle proprio non gli piacciono (fortunatamente).Ho letto che state pensando di sposarvi..sarà bellissimo sai?Specialissimo...Anche se il sindaco quando siamo arrivati e ha letto i nostri dati ha detto all'assistente:"In questo caso possiamo velocizzare!!"Che simpatico :smile:


Di quanto è più giovane di te tuo marito?


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La fertilità ed i riti ad essa legati mi sono sempre sembrati utili e pittoreschi.
> I falli giganti di tiglio che vengono elegantemente regalati durante certe festività nipponiche a ritrose e paonezze giovani sposine, così come la deflorazione rituale cui si sottopongono con lieto passo di quindicenni di Bora Bora sono tutte manifestazioni della potenza della prolificazione come forza e vis fondamentali della società umana e più ancora come substrato culturale cui non si può prescindere né dal lato iconografico, né da quello convenzionale.
> Il sorriso di una donna al marito di Camomilla, va inteso perciò anche come ragionevole, ed anzi auspicabile, espressione di disponibilità sessuale in forma ritualizzata e talmente sublimata da potersi considerare non solo del tutto innocua, ma anche motivo di un certo orgoglio e prestigio sociale.


Disponibilità sessuale?
Ora una non può neppure sorridere che diventa...disponibile a trombare.
Ma smettetela và


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ecco..proprio quello era...un sorriso a grandi labbra che lasciava intravedere una certa disponibilità ad allargare anche quelle "altre" :rotfl:


Spero tu non abbia detto nulla a tuo marito delle tue fisime mentali.
Perchè se ti dice di andare a spigolare fa bene


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buonanotte. Combatte fantasmi appunto perchè il marito non è chiaro con lei, nè tantomeno sincero.


Ok, lui non è stato chiaro. paure per una reazione sproporzionata di Camomilla, vergogna ecc. non si sa. 

ma ora, Camomilla così facendo ... dove va? cosa risolve?

lei cosa vuole esattamente? 

cosa le potrà bastare? 

io la vedo dura, se non cambia tattica ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buonanotte. Combatte fantasmi appunto perchè il marito non è chiaro con lei, nè tantomeno sincero.



non lo sarei nemmeno io con una gelosa così.
E che mi ha fatto sentire un coglione per anni e dice che non è vero.
Oltre ad essere piuttosto aggressiva e sarcastica a sproposito a volte.
Non mi sembra un fiorellino della prateria con cui si può parlare tranquillamente, e dubito fortemente che prima lo fosse.
Ho già fatto ampiamente questo discporso nell'altro 3d.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo sarei nemmeno io con una gelosa così.
> *E che mi ha fatto sentire un coglione per anni e dice che non è vero.
> *Oltre ad essere piuttosto aggressiva e sarcastica a sproposito a volte.
> Non mi sembra un fiorellino della prateria con cui si può parlare tranquillamente, e dubito fortemente che prima lo fosse.
> Ho già fatto ampiamente questo discporso nell'altro 3d.


Il punto è che se ti ha fatto sentire un coglione per anni probabilmente lo sei davvero.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

se per anni te lo sei lasciato dire in effetti...hai ragione





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che se ti ha fatto sentire un coglione per anni probabilmente lo sei davvero.


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che se ti ha fatto sentire un coglione per anni probabilmente lo sei davvero.


E alllora decidi di non starci più con il coglione. Se credi vero che lo sia.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buonanotte. Combatte fantasmi appunto perchè il marito non è chiaro con lei, nè tantomeno sincero.


Io e Tebe finiremo per SCORNARCI!! Brava Tebe...tu si che hai capito come si tratta un più giovane,ascoltandolo sempre e piazzandogli le corna ogni tanto.GRANDE!!
Ti sposa ignaro di tutto!!E spari sentenze..


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ma infatti!!!!!
> proprio qui tendono gli sforzi dialettici delle ultime tre pagine,condensazione di 270.000 anni di evoluzione da eva primordiale agli odierni ominidi;se il dna mitocondriale non e' un'opinione ed il trilobiti vedeva a 360°,le questuanti d'altrui baccelli non possono che essere cagne di basso grado che anelano ad una scalata nella gerarchia sacerdotale del tempio di priapo;e la faraona,lungi dall'adirarsi,non puo' che considerarle con un sorrisetto ironico destinato alle inferiori.
> non per niente,dalla notte dei tempi,sovrani,sacerdoti,imperatori ed amministratori di condominio si distinguono dai copricapi che hanno  le corna piu' lunghe di tutti.
> il becco ha dominato,domina e sempre dominera'!


E' loro malgrado che gli uomini sono caduti tanto in basso dalla età dell'oro, durante la quale si godevano sfacciatamente la gioia dell'essere unicellulari, fin alla presente età della plastica.
Ed io imputo ai polimeri di sintesi tutta la colpa della decadenza della contemporaneità, l'ignoranza diffusa e i maltrattamenti sugli animali.
Quando i profilattici penici erano in sano budello di pecora, tutti stavano più attenti e legandosi con la canapa il testicolo sinistro erano pur certi di procreare un figlio maschio anzichè femmina.
Ora è tutto più triste, le capre rimpiangono l'uso delle proprie budella ed il perfido nylon lacera ben più facilmente lo scroto...
Dannàta plastica!
In quest'ottica, Camomilla potrebbe spronare il marito all'uso di fibre naturali che, in quanto più ruvide e sconfortevoli, potrebbero fargli crollare la libido.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E alllora decidi di non starci più con il coglione. Se credi vero che lo sia.


pure questo è vero


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Disponibilità sessuale?
> Ora una non può neppure sorridere che diventa...disponibile a trombare.
> Ma smettetela và


Ridicolo pensare altrimenti.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao 

NO ... STOP!!!

se l'altra parte per insicurezze o che ne so, ti fa sentire "una palla" ... 
non significa che lo si è!

è stato fatto anche con me ... ma dopo tante osservazioni, domande, riflessioni ...

sono stati problemi, riversati su di "noi" ... 

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di quanto è più giovane di te tuo marito?


10...ne ha 37 :smile:


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che se ti ha fatto sentire un coglione per anni probabilmente lo sei davvero.


Formula dubitativa.
Ma lei non ha nemmeno quella.
Bolla come insensato qualsiasi cosa cosa lui le dica.
E comunque qui non si sta discutendo se lui sia un coglione o meno, affari di camomilla.

Si sta discutendo che lei si è fatta tutto un circo e non ascolta.
E lui si comporta di conseguenza. 


Insomma.
Un dialogo tra sordi.
Che conosco molto bene.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' loro malgrado che gli uomini sono caduti tanto in basso dalla età dell'oro, durante la quale si godevano sfacciatamente la gioia dell'essere unicellulari, fin alla presente età della plastica.
> Ed io imputo ai polimeri di sintesi tutta la colpa della decadenza della contemporaneità, l'ignoranza diffusa e i maltrattamenti sugli animali.
> Quando i profilattici penici erano in sano budello di pecora, tutti stavano più attenti e legandosi con la canapa il testicolo sinistro erano pur certi di procreare un figlio maschio anzichè femmina.
> Ora è tutto più triste, le capre rimpiangono l'uso delle proprie budella ed il perfido nylon lacera ben più facilmente lo scroto...
> ...


ah,certe evoluzioni cosi' involutive lasciano certe sguappe con l'amaro in bocca.....perche' se una confonde la caverna dell'òre con l'antro dell'afrore,non c'e' limite ai pasticci dinanzi a cui potremmo trovarci


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ridicolo pensare altrimenti.


Ovviamente stai scherzando.
O forse hai una eccessiva concezione di te se credi e ti illudi che tutte le donne che ti sorridono abbiano mire sulla tua personcina.
E se ti sorride un uomo, in modo aperto e gioviale...anche lui ti salterebbe addosso?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Formula dubitativa.
> Ma lei non ha nemmeno quella.
> Bolla come insensato qualsiasi cosa cosa lui le dica.
> E comunque qui non si sta discutendo se lui sia un coglione o meno, affari di camomilla.
> ...


Ciao 

quotone!

conosco pure io ... quei dialoghi ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Io e Tebe finiremo per SCORNARCI!! Brava Tebe...tu si che hai capito come si tratta un più giovane,ascoltandolo sempre e piazzandogli le corna ogni tanto.GRANDE!!
> Ti sposa ignaro di tutto!!E spari sentenze..



questo è il classico esempio della tua capacità di ascolto.
Nulla.
le sentenze le spari tu e anche qui sei inutilmente aggressiva e chiusa.

Direi che la situazione è chiara.
Tu.
Non.
Ascolti.

Scendi dal trono che è meglio. Se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio.
Se no continua a fare la sarcastica immotivatamente.
Non mi sembra ti abbia portato lontano.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotone!
> 
> ...



a chi lo dici.
Madonna che fatica è stata andare oltre quei non dialoghi.
Quanto lavoro fatto su me stessa, e sulla nostra coppia.
E grazie al cielo ho avuto da Mattia la metà dell'aiuto.

E' stata dura, e ricordo con un brivido i non ascolti.
Terribili.
Ti sembra di stare in una bolla dove nessuno ti vede e sente,:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Formula dubitativa.
> Ma lei non ha nemmeno quella.
> *Bolla come insensato qualsiasi cosa cosa lui le dica.
> *E comunque qui non si sta discutendo se lui sia un coglione o meno, affari di camomilla.
> ...


Ma se la nostra impavida Ca(mo)milla prende tutto quello che sto tizio le dice per stronzate, non sarà perchè, essendo un coglione, prima dice una cosa, poi il contrario, poi un'altra ancora e così via? No eh?


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se la nostra impavida Ca(mo)milla prende tutto quello che sto tizio le dice per stronzate, non sarà perchè, essendo un coglione, prima dice una cosa, poi il contrario, poi un'altra ancora e così via? No eh?


Ma non è stato sempre così.
O non se ne è mai accorta?

Con chi viveva?
Con Mattia?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è stato sempre così.
> O non se ne è mai accorta?
> 
> Con chi viveva?
> Con Mattia?


Se gli ha sempre detto che è un coglione probabilmente sarà perchè l'ha sempre saputo, o no?


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se gli ha sempre detto che è un coglione probabilmente sarà perchè l'ha sempre saputo, o no?



No. Lei dice di non averlo mai detto e nemmeno mai pensato.
Che si è pure stupita lui lo pensasse.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ah,certe evoluzioni cosi' involutive lasciano certe sguappe con l'amaro in bocca.....perche' se una confonde la caverna dell'òre con l'antro dell'afrore,non c'e' limite ai pasticci dinanzi a cui potremmo trovarci


Son prone e confuse, matrone e chaffeuse, rintrone e diffuse, sia buone che sbùse, drittone o sconcluse, le pargole inette, con frittole e tette ch'indoran l'erbette a piattole e ghette di vacui e maschioni, or fatui or bucòni, che lisciano il pelo e strusciano il melo quand'hanno le rime o sfanno le prime.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Lei dice di non averlo mai detto e nemmeno mai pensato.
> *Che si è pure stupita lui lo pensasse*.


E allora è proprio un coglione senza possibilità di appello. Devo spiegarti davvero perchè?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Formula dubitativa.
> Ma lei non ha nemmeno quella.
> Bolla come insensato qualsiasi cosa cosa lui le dica.
> E comunque qui non si sta discutendo se lui sia un coglione o meno, affari di camomilla.
> ...


Ma se sono un arpia,se l'ho fatto sentire coglione e non l'ho mai ascoltato perchè semplicemente non mi molla?Perchè ha voluto sposarmi?Ma di quale circo parli?Ma cosa ne sai?Gli ho fatto da padre da madre da sorella da amica da amante e a volte da crocerossina e babysitter per 15 anni...S'è approfittato della mia fiducia enorme,mi ha dato per scontata (L'HA AMMESSO) e m'ha piazzato le corna..ma che devo fare ancora per lui???*ORA TOCCA A LUI SBATTERSI PER ME..*


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora è proprio un coglione senza possibilità di appello. Devo spiegarti davvero perchè?


anche lei se non si è mai accorta di avere un coglione vicino no? Una coppia di coglioni inconsapevoli di se stessi e della loro coppia secondo te. Quindi.

Comunque si, spiega perchè non ci arrivo da sola.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ovviamente stai scherzando.
> O forse hai una eccessiva concezione di te se credi e ti illudi che tutte le donne che ti sorridono abbiano mire sulla tua personcina.
> E se ti sorride un uomo, in modo aperto e gioviale...anche lui ti salterebbe addosso?


Ovviamente.

Ma smettila di sorridermi che potrei pensare che hai delle mire sulla mia personcina anche se tu fossi un uomo.

Ovviamente.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche lei se non si è mai accorta di avere un coglione vicino no? Una coppia di coglioni inconsapevoli di se stessi e della loro coppia secondo te. Quindi.
> 
> Comunque si, spiega perchè non ci arrivo da sola.


Davanti a me ha smesso 15 anni fa di fare il marpione...ha continuato in privato,sono una cogliona perche mi sono fidata del mio uomo senza preoccuparmi di cosa facesse quando non ero presente?Allora la maggior parte delle donne sono coglione..Quindi..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *anche lei se non si è mai accorta di avere un coglione vicino no?* Una coppia di coglioni inconsapevoli di se stessi e della loro coppia secondo te. Quindi.
> 
> Comunque si, spiega perchè non ci arrivo da sola.


A volte capita. Eccome.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Comunque.
Di base ho tentato di dare una diversa chiave di lettura a questa situazione  a Camomilla, perchè la sua storia sembra la fotocopia della mia.
Compreso il compagno più giovane di 10 anni,  perchè l'ho vissuto, che con uomini più giovani le dinamiche sono diverse.

Potete dire quello che volete come in effetti è stato fatto nell'altro 3d,ma la situazione non cambia.
La mia esperienza mi ha portato a fare in un determinato modo.
Esperienza che a Camomilla non interessa, in quanto molto disponibile al dialogo.

Detto questo vi lascio con rammarico.
Devo andare.
Camomilla non sprizzare felicità da tutti i pori.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ma se sono un arpia,se l'ho fatto sentire coglione e non l'ho mai ascoltato perchè semplicemente non mi molla?Perchè ha voluto sposarmi?Ma di quale circo parli?Ma cosa ne sai?Gli ho fatto da padre da madre da sorella da amica da amante e a volte da crocerossina e babysitter per 15 anni...S'è approfittato della mia fiducia enorme,mi ha dato per scontata (L'HA AMMESSO) e m'ha piazzato le corna..ma che devo fare ancora per lui???*ORA TOCCA A LUI SBATTERSI PER ME..*



Ciao,

e allora smettila di farti tanti frullati ... se tocca a lui. 

dillo chiaro e tondo, dì, che condizioni poni, dì cosa ti aspetti ... 

e non fare come me, che dai tempo e tempo e tempo ... 

ma rifletti ... che ne so, fino a natale ... 

e poi ... tira le somme. 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte capita. Eccome.


e allora?
Ripeto.
Due coglioni.
partono pari quindi, no?

Peggio lei comunque, in quanto lui si rende conto di sentirsi un coglione, lei no.
Secondo il tuo ragionamento ovviamente, non il mio., che poi camomilla travisa


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora è proprio un coglione senza possibilità di appello. Devo spiegarti davvero perchè?


La storia che lo facevo sentire un coglione è solo un'altra delle scuse per giustificare il tradimento..è difficile da capire?Ti ho tradito perchè mi trascuravi,ti ho tradito perchè mi dicevi scemo,perchè mi mettevi il mentolo nelle scarpe,perchè non toglievi il nocciolo dalle olive...ma lo sappiamo che i traditori arrivano a sparare di tutto o no?EDDAIII...


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> *Davanti a me ha smesso 15 anni fa di fare il marpione.*..ha continuato in privato,sono una cogliona perche mi sono fidata del mio uomo senza preoccuparmi di cosa facesse quando non ero presente?Allora la maggior parte delle donne sono coglione..Quindi..



perchè l'hai sempre mostrizzato.
fare le cose davanti è fiducia.
Queste stronzate tra l'altro.
Se si nasconde anche per fare un sorriso ad una fai tu come sei messa.
Altro che dialogo e non gelosia.
Minchia.

Non ha avuto nemmeno la libertà di sorridere, si, anche a 500 denti.
Non c'è niente di male se non nella tua testa evidentemente.
Comunque si. E' un coglione.
Avete ragione.
Perchè ti ha permesso questo.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè l'hai sempre mostrizzato.
> fare le cose davanti è fiducia.
> Queste stronzate tra l'altro.
> Se si nasconde anche per fare un sorriso ad una fai tu come sei messa.
> ...



Ciao,

riquoto ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La storia che lo facevo sentire un coglione è solo un'altra delle scuse per giustificare il tradimento..è difficile da capire?Ti ho tradito perchè mi trascuravi,ti ho tradito perchè mi dicevi scemo,perchè mi mettevi il mentolo nelle scarpe,perchè non toglievi il nocciolo dalle olive...ma lo sappiamo che i traditori arrivano a sparare di tutto o no?EDDAIII...



Ciao Camomilla,

io invece, mi soffermerei proprio su queste cose ... 
per trovare, dove sta realmente il nocciolo ... 

soffermarsi sul fatto che lui sorride o flirta ... 
non toglie, che in qualcosa, non si sente veramente a suo agio ... 
se no, non avrebbe tradito ... 

scappi pure tu, dalla verità?

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè l'hai sempre mostrizzato.
> fare le cose davanti è fiducia.
> Queste stronzate tra l'altro.
> Se si nasconde anche per fare un sorriso ad una fai tu come sei messa.
> ...


MOSTRIZZATO???? muoio..:rotfl: Minchia Tebe che mente contorta hai??E poi scrivi che sono io quella che si fa i film..MON DIEU!!!!


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte capita. Eccome.


Capita. Perchè si è entrambi un pò coglioni. E soprattutto lo si è nel medesimo momento e periodo.
Ma se uno dei due nel corso della vita comincia a credere di esserlo un pò meno dell'altro, iniziano i problemi


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La storia che lo facevo sentire un coglione è solo un'altra delle scuse per giustificare il tradimento..è difficile da capire?Ti ho tradito perchè mi trascuravi,ti ho tradito perchè mi dicevi scemo,perchè mi mettevi il mentolo nelle scarpe,perchè non toglievi il nocciolo dalle olive...ma lo sappiamo che i traditori arrivano a sparare di tutto o no?EDDAIII...


Ma non sei mica sicura che ti abbia tradito?
Perchè lo dai per certo quando prove non ne hai


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla,
> 
> io invece, mi soffermerei proprio su queste cose ...
> per trovare, dove sta realmente il nocciolo ...
> ...


No,assolutamente..non sono certo perfetta e ho un mucchio di difetti,ma fino a Dicembre proprio perchè è più giovane ho sempre cercato di andargli incontro,di appoggiarlo,del resto lui non ha mai parlato di sè,non è mai stato abituato perchè nella sua famiglia non si parlava...sta incominciando ora, ..ammette di non avere fatto nulla per farsi conoscere da me,e su certe cose spesso mente...ma scusate,ma che devo ancora fare?Non avete mica capito..


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma non sei mica sicura che ti abbia tradito?
> Perchè lo dai per certo quando prove non ne hai


me l'ha confessato lui...ha ammesso di averci provato per due mesi con una collega..ovviamente dice di non essersela "fatta"!


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La storia che lo facevo sentire un coglione è solo un'altra delle scuse per giustificare il tradimento..è difficile da capire?Ti ho tradito perchè mi trascuravi,ti ho tradito perchè mi dicevi scemo,perchè mi mettevi il mentolo nelle scarpe,perchè non toglievi il nocciolo dalle olive...ma lo sappiamo che i traditori arrivano a sparare di tutto o no?EDDAIII...



Minchia.
nemmeno amplifon potrebbe fare qualcosa.
Paratie stagne proprio.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> nemmeno amplifon potrebbe fare qualcosa.
> Paratie stagne proprio.


Soprattutto da parte tua...non cambi mai idea vero?Pazienza..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> Ripeto.
> Due coglioni.
> partono pari quindi, no?
> ...


Mi sa che sei un filo poco obiettiva.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> No,assolutamente..non sono certo perfetta e ho un mucchio di difetti,ma fino a Dicembre proprio perchè è più giovane ho sempre cercato di andargli incontro,di appoggiarlo,del resto lui non ha mai parlato di sè,non è mai stato abituato perchè nella sua famiglia non si parlava...sta incominciando ora, ..ammette di non avere fatto nulla per farsi conoscere da me,e su certe cose spesso mente...ma scusate,ma che devo ancora fare?Non avete mica capito..



Ciao Camomilla,

nessuno parla di perfezione. 

ma dalle tue parole, si evince, che non siete alla pari ... 
non lo hai trattato da "uomo", da compagno tuo ... 
età o non età ... 
inizia ora ... forse, perché ora, con il "presunto tradimento" lui
si sente anche capace ... di essere ... di mettersi alla pari ... 
e allora cosa aspetti! 

se inizi ... io ho dato ... lui no ... io qua ... e lui di là ... 
mi chiedo, che cosa vuoi?
cosa può fare lui allora?
cosa dovrebbe farti? da schiavo? 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Comunque. 16 pagine di interventi e praticamente tutti, tranne due o tre ti dicono esattamente cosa ti dico io.
E tu, assolutamente niente.
Continui a ripetere la stessa solfa senza minimamente dare cenni neurali di aver capito. Ma non è nemmeno questo.
Non hai preso in considerazione nulla.
Stai parlando da sola.
E non ascolti NIENTE.

Se vuoi davvero far funzionare il tuo matrimonio ti suggerisco ancora una volta di scendere dal trono e soprattutto sturarti le orecchie.
Sei sorda.
Tu. Non lui.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> me l'ha confessato lui...ha ammesso di averci provato per due mesi con una collega..ovviamente dice di non essersela "fatta"!



Ciao,

come lo ha confessato? 
sotto tortura? 
o di spontanea volontà? 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Soprattutto da parte tua...non cambi mai idea vero?Pazienza..


Direi di no. Io cambio idea e ascolto molto.

Giri la frittata.
Non sono io che ho ho chiesto consigli qui, sei tu, quindi non vedo perchè devi sempre portare il discorso su di me.
Ma è tipico dei sordi.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> come lo ha confessato?
> sotto tortura?
> ...



ma ti sembrano domande da fare Sienne?
Sotto tortura, ovvio.

Non vedi com'è cazzuta?
Mica gliela si fa alla nostra Camomilla, no?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei un filo poco obiettiva.


A parer mio Tebe e dopo l'arrivo di Tebe anche Sienne si divertono a provocare...glielo lascio fare,del resto ognuno si diverte con quello che ha


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ti sembrano domande da fare Sienne?
> Sotto tortura, ovvio.
> 
> Non vedi com'è cazzuta?
> Mica gliela si fa alla nostra Camomilla, no?



Ciao ... :mrgreen: ... 

ma perché non è chiara ... 
se vai a leggere ... non si capisce ... 

non risponde o prende spunto da un qualsiasi straccio di idea o proposta ... 

io non ho capito ... ma cosa vuole esattamente? 

che non sorrida più? ... allora una casseruola ... 

mahhh :mrgreen: ... torda come sempre ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ma perché non è chiara ...
> se vai a leggere ... non si capisce ...
> ...



hai letto.
Ci siamo messe in combutta a provocarla.

:unhappy:

Minchia se ne vede di fantasmi...
Io e te in combutta.
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> A parer mio Tebe e dopo l'arrivo di Tebe anche Sienne si divertono a provocare...glielo lascio fare,del resto ognuno si diverte con quello che ha


Ma non è che provoca. S'è imputanta, capita. Comunque oh, ammesso che tu lo dominassi e lo facessi sentire un coglione, questo sarebbe giusto il momento di pestare ancor di più sull'accelleratore, in quel senso. O mi dici a, b e c per filo e per segno o ti stritolo come mai sei stato stritolato in vita tua, giuro su Dio.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> A parer mio Tebe e dopo l'arrivo di Tebe anche Sienne si divertono a provocare...glielo lascio fare,del resto ognuno si diverte con quello che ha



Ciao Camomilla,

provocare?

sei un muro di gomma ... 
lo posso capire, quando fa male, si rigetta tutto ... 

ma dopo tanti tentativi ... forse forse chi prende in giro ... 
me lo sto chiedendo ... o tu te stessa ... o non lo so ... 
ma niente autocritica o modo di lettura accetti ... niente, nada, nichts ... 

se a te è concesso di fare ogni tanto la sarcastica ... 
permettimi, di ridere un pò ... 
niente di personale ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai letto.
> Ci siamo messe in combutta a provocarla.
> 
> :unhappy:
> ...



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che ruoli ci vengono assegnati ... 

oh, niente faccia verde ... io sono docile ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Una o due scopate?No Diletta non potrei farcela....non ho la minima idea se abbia scopato in giro o no,ma se lo vengo a sapere è finita...davvero finita.



Allora Camomilla rispolvera il vecchio detto:
"occhio non vede cuore non duole"

Nel senso di non farti paranoie quando lui non è con te, anzi, di convincerti che non accadrà nulla di ciò che temi.
Però, quando siete insieme lui deve mostrarsi rispettoso con te, al massimo esponente.
Digli e digli ancora, fino alla nausea, che insieme a te dovrà essere in un certo modo.

Ma, scusa una cosa: non sarebbe peggio se si fosse innamorato di una a livello platonico senza averci fatto nulla?
Lo so che è un decidere il "meno peggio", ma purtroppo bisogna discernere anche su queste miserie umane...

E poi, scusami ancora, ma me ne viene in mente un'altra: credi davvero che il tuo uomo possa avere solo te (fisicamente parlando) per tutto il resto della vita?
Ma davvero lo pensi e lo pretenderesti?
Il matrimonio, benché sia il sistema rivelatosi più giusto per tutelare la famiglia, è al tempo stesso altamente costrittivo per come è l'essere umano, con dei doverosi distinguo, ma che sono sempre gocce nell'oceano.
Tanto è vero che anche gli esperti della coppia annaspano un po' nella ricerca di "soluzioni"...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora Camomilla rispolvera il vecchio detto:
> "occhio non vede cuore non duole"
> 
> Nel senso di non farti paranoie quando lui non è con te, anzi, di convincerti che non accadrà nulla di ciò che temi.
> ...


Grande...
Poi io non direi mai a camomilla...sei pazza...

Ma se fossi suo marito le direi...no non sei pazza...ma na gran rompina...ecco...

Basta smettila...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora Camomilla rispolvera il vecchio detto:
> "occhio non vede cuore non duole"
> 
> Nel senso di non farti paranoie quando lui non è con te, anzi, di convincerti che non accadrà nulla di ciò che temi.
> ...



bha...
a me non piace vedere nè uomini nè donne che quando sono in coppia sono al massimo del rispetto e quando sono in libertà sembra che abbiano aperto le gabbie ...
terribile 
preferisco rendermi conto di quanto è idiota ( e di quanto lo sono io ) sia in libertà che anche in cattività...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Spero di no...devo imparare a fregarmene e credo che potrei riuscirci!!Vada in mona lui e il suo vizietto squallido!!!



:up:


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu leggi, noi leggiamo, una Camomilla che viene qui a sfogarsi. Non è che è difficile avere a che fare con lei, è che è esasperata da una situazione d'incertezza nella quale l'ha gettata LUI. Mi pare evidente. Che non è che una ami proprio sentire il marito che non sa, o non ricorda, o dice una cosa e poi il contrario e via all'infinito, che così le reazioni te le procuri, non è che le eviti. Ma siccome la nostra Camomilla tutto è tranne probabilmente una dspota ed è pure piuttosto lenta a fare due più due ed a prendere una decisione piuttosto che un'altra, ecco fatto l'inguacchio.


Quotone!


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ma insomma,conoscendo il tipo...se mi lascio andare e lo perdono nascondendo i miei timori e la mia delusione non è che lo autorizzo a fare il cavolo che vuole come faceva prima?Lo deve capire o no che se non rispetta i patti finirà fuori di casa prima o poi?Come glielo si fa capire a uno così che E' A RISCHIO  VALIGIE SUL PIANEROTTOLO???


Facendogliele trovare fuori! Le valigie. Ne ho uno in casa.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bha...
> a me non piace vedere nè uomini nè donne che quando sono in coppia sono al massimo del rispetto e quando sono in libertà sembra che abbiano aperto le gabbie ...
> terribile
> preferisco rendermi conto di quanto è idiota ( e di quanto lo sono io ) sia in libertà che anche in cattività...


Ciao Luna,

ma infatti ... io lo voglio vero e "nudo" il mio compagno a canto a me!
Che faccia il riguardoso ecc. verso gli altri ... 

PS: anche se il mio ha un pò esagerato ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> ma infatti ... io lo voglio vero e "nudo" il mio compagno a canto a me!
> Che faccia il riguardoso ecc. verso gli altri ...
> ...



infatti anche io lo voglio vero ...
ed è anche vero che a volte il mio esagera ...ma mi paice vedere il vero volto 
e  non quello che piacerebbe a me...


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Tu non sai come saluta le donne piacenti mio marito..."Cccccciao",con 40 C.Lui con quelle parlando flirta,non lo fa neanche apposta..gli viene naturale..E' fatto così..



A me fa più paura chi mostra indifferenza o apparentemente neppure le vede le donne piacenti, e poi fa i fatti, come mio marito. Mai visto guardare un altra in modo interessato, eppure!


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla, provo a darti una mia interpretazione.
Sei stata per tuo marito una madre, una sorella, un'amica, un appoggio, un'amante e una moglie.
Per 15 anni.
Benissimo.
L'hai fatto col cuore e a lui è stato bene.

Ma appunto in tempo passa e il tuo uomo ora si ritrova alla soglia dei 40 con una compagna che gli mette il mentolo nelle scarpe (te l'ha chiesto lui?).
Avrà mica voglia di essere finalmente considerato un uomo, invece che un eterno bambino da crescere e accudire?
E smollalo un po', che diamine!
Tu gli stai impedendo di crescere da tempo e lui ti sta rendendo la vita impossibile calcando la mano su quello che ti manda in bestia.
Non lo capisci che ti sta dicendo: "BASTA!"? Ti fa i dispetti, si mette per traverso, non vuol più fare quello che vive alla tua ombra e si cerca un posto sul palcoscenico del mondo perchè sembra che glielo rifiuti tu!

Suggerimento?
Molla i primi due ruoli che ho elencato e comincia a badare di più a te e ai tuoi interessi.
Lascialo respirare.
Gratificalo il giusto, ma soprattutto renditi e rendilo indipendente.
Digli chiaro che non sei più disposta a sbatterti per lui perchè lo vedi perfettamente in grado di badare a sè.
Ma senza rancore.
Occupati proprio d'altro. Fatti carina. Vai in palestra, a teatro, al bagno turco, a fare aperitivo con le amiche.
Fagli capire che non sei più lì a penzolare dalle sue decisioni.

Scommetti che la musica cambierà di botto e parecchio?


----------



## antonia (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


non ho letto tutti i commenti quindi non so se ti hanno già fatto questa domanda: perchè non hai semplicemente chiesto a tuo marito il perchè di un simile atteggiamento?
perchè tenersi dentro dei dubbi che soprattutto se infondati fanno inutilmente male?


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Camomilla, provo a darti una mia interpretazione.
> Sei stata per tuo marito una madre, una sorella, un'amica, un appoggio, un'amante e una moglie.
> Per 15 anni.
> Benissimo.
> ...



QUOTONE!!!!

ma sono 3d e 3d che praticamente glielo si dice, in formule diverse, ma questo è.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bha...
> a me non piace vedere nè uomini nè donne che quando sono in coppia sono al massimo del rispetto e quando sono in libertà sembra che abbiano aperto le gabbie ...
> terribile
> preferisco rendermi conto di quanto è idiota ( e di quanto lo sono io ) sia in libertà che anche in cattività...


Quoto


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


perdonami camomilla....
ma...
io non mi fareio tutti quati film


hai detto che tuo marito lavora in un luogo pubblico...
ha risposto con un ciao normale non per intimare alla donna di stare zitta...
ma perchè forse lei si ricordava di lui (unica persona che lavaora in x posto aperto al pubblico)
e lui che ne vede 200 al giorno no...

oppure per non fare fare storie a te che a quanto pare fai rimore per nulla
(non ti offendere ma..)

io (persona che lavora a contatto con la gente) sono per la prima ipotesi..
anche a me la gente per starda mi sorride e mi saluta amorevolmente..il buon 50% non so nemmeno chi sia...per non sbagliare ed essere educata ricambio sorridendo.

smettila di farti paranoie...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ci stò provando a dargli fiducia,a lasciarmi andare e provare a credergli...[...]


Giustamente non puoi tornare a fidarti dall'oggi al domani, ma sembra proprio che la diffidenza assoluta abbia preso il sopravvento, così non ne uscite più. E allora aumentano i dubbi, la gelosia, tutte quelle cose che possono solo allontanarvi. Un sorriso ti ha fatta vacillare, non va tanto bene se vuoi continuare ad andare avanti con tuo marito.
 Hai detto che ora dialogate o che ci state provando, non riesco a capire quanto lui ti stia aiutando a non avere più esitazioni dopo averti messa in questa condizione di dubbio e quanto tu invece stia recependo per superare la cosa, se sta ancora ritrattando e tirando fuori mezze verità a gocce, se vuoi aiutarti ed aiutarvi ad andare avanti, se state provando ad affrontare gli atteggiamenti che vi hanno portato a questo punto.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> [...]
> E' stata dura, e ricordo con un brivido i non ascolti.
> Terribili.
> Ti sembra di stare in una bolla dove nessuno ti vede e sente,:unhappy:


quoto


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma com'è un sorriso esagerato?




_​"ciao Min!"_​


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 7096
> _​"ciao Min!"_​



:risata::risata::risata::risata:
Mi sono ribaltata! :risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Il vecchio Nick Cage spacca sempre et ovunque.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Giugno 2013)

minchia era lui....cioè lei!!!ERA LA SORELLA DI CAGE!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il rapporto con il mio meraviglioso maritino sembra andare meglio,mi coccola e dialoghiamo molto,questa mattina siamo andati insieme a ritirare la scheda di valutazione (pagella)di nostro figlio..promosso.Mentre ci avviamo all'uscita della scuola noto tre donne sedute a chiacchierare,le noto perchè erano poche,e VEDO una di loro che guarda mio marito con un sorriso strepitoso ma non dice nulla,anche lui la nota e le ammolla un ciao di un freddo,ma freddo ma freddo...GLACIALE!lCome a dire "Non provare a parlare"!Lei non risponde al saluto e io giro la faccia mi sento un'altra volta una merda..lui lavora a 100 metri dalla scuola in un luogo pubblico,costantemente a contatto con i clienti...E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...


solo questo non vuol dire nulla e comunque sia, se una donna cortegga tuo marito, ne hai la prova che vale la pena. invece di sentirti ingelosita, dovresti andare fiera.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto






ma quella bolla poi si spacca come sai.
E a quel punto eccome se ti ascoltano e vedono








:mrgreen:


tanto che a volte rimpiangi la bolla dicendoti.
_Ebbasta, mollami un po'. Non è che adesso mi devi girare intorno come un valletto rincoglionito e farmi la cronistoria anche dei peli del tuo culo. 
dai siamo seri..._


Booooooollllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

e...








Sono davvero fiera di te.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 7096
> _​"ciao Min!"_​





Leda ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata:
> Mi sono ribaltata! :risata:



pure io!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E adesso ditemi che la pazza sono io..e che mio marito è una persona pulita...



fai qualcosa per te stessa ed esci da questo loop perchè sei entrata nella grande schiera dei paranoici.
è una vita infernale e qui, oggettivamente,  non c'è niente di demoniaco  da esorcizzare con l'acquasantiera pronta; magari  tuo marito gioca a fare un  po' il piacione e le donnette ne sono compiaciute. 
 stop.
anche a me piace fare la spiritosa, strappare la risata ma questo non vuol dire che mi farei chiunque stia al gioco.
è bello piacere, anche fine a sè stesso.
lascialo in pace quest'uomo e rilassati.
se anche avesse preso uno svarione con la collega, non lo riconquisterai mai facendo la signorina rottermaier che gli rompe le balle tutto il giorno, anzi!


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 7096
> _​"ciao Min!"_​


_ciao millina!_


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> fai qualcosa per te stessa ed esci da questo loop perchè sei entrata nella grande schiera dei paranoici.
> è una vita infernale e qui, oggettivamente,  non c'è niente di demoniaco  da esorcizzare con l'acquasantiera pronta; magari  tuo marito gioca a fare un  po' il piacione e le donnette ne sono compiaciute.
> stop.
> anche a me piace fare la spiritosa, strappare la risata ma questo non vuol dire che mi farei chiunque stia al gioco.
> ...


Non sono sempre così e le cose tra di noi stanno davvero andando meglio...purtroppo a volte accadono cose che mi RI-mandano in crisi "mistica" e mi sfogo qui,perchè anche se qualcuno mi definisce un'arpia rispetto mio marito e di parlare male di lui ad amici o parenti non ci penso proprio


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non sono sempre così e le cose tra di noi stanno davvero andando meglio...purtroppo a volte accadono cose che mi RI-mandano in crisi "mistica" e mi sfogo qui,perchè anche se qualcuno mi definisce un'arpia rispetto mio marito e di parlare male di lui ad amici o parenti non ci penso proprio


Ma credo che nessuno ti accusi di parlarne male ad amici e parenti, solo che quando parti in picco e non ascolti nulla (vedi primo post e a seguire di questo 3d) di quello che ti si dice che oggettivamente sembra esagerato...ecco. Un po' arpia lo diventi.
Ma va bene, se questo serve a farti fare un passo in più e capire che qualcosa devi modificare.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma credo che nessuno ti accusi di parlarne male ad amici e parenti, solo che quando parti in picco e non ascolti nulla (vedi primo post e a seguire di questo 3d) di quello che ti si dice che oggettivamente sembra esagerato...ecco. Un po' arpia lo diventi.
> Ma va bene, se questo serve a farti fare un passo in più e capire che qualcosa devi modificare.


Infatti non mi sembra di aver scritto che qualcuno mi accusa di parlar male di lui a parenti e ad amici....HO SCRITTO CHE QUANDO MI PARTE L'EMBOLO MI SFOGO QUI PER NON PARLARNE CON AMICI E PARENTI...è diverso..


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No lui è proprio un coglione. Sì/No/Non si/Forse/Chissà a tutte le domande della nostra Camomilla che, peraltro, co' sto nick ed il fatto che sopporta sta situazione dal enne mesi senza prenderlo a calci in culo non mi pare esattamente un fulmine di guerra manco lei.


Ti approvo un'altra volta JB, non nella forma, ma nella sostanza. A me sembra un uomo che è terrorizzato dal legame e che vuole sentirsi considerato da te, Camomilla, precario nel rapporto. Non si rende conto che ti fa soffrire e sta rovinando tutto. Magari anche tu non ami sentirti sicura nel rapporto e questo crea questo "gioco" di sofferenza tra voi. La soluzione da soli o con una terapia di coppia dovete cercarla.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bà.
> 
> Tranne rari casi, a ogni parte di una coppia corrisponde l'altra. Nel senso... da quello che scrive, da come ha risposto Camomilla a nostre domande e suggerimenti, dal suo atteggiamento, sembra che sia difficilino avere a che fare con lei. Se lui è un deboluccio in realtà, facile che abbia paura delle sue reazioni e che si sia abituato a NON esprimere altro che quello che pensa che lei voglia, e a nascondere tutto il resto, invece di parlare e discuterne.
> 
> Forse, eh! Io non li conosco. Ma potrebbe essere.





sienne ha detto:


> JB ... a me sembra un "Teufelskreis" come dire, il cerchio del diavolo.
> 
> Forse ...
> Lui non dice, per paura ad una sua reazione.
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco, lo hai espresso meglio.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2013)

"Teufelskreis" ....
quando c'era verena che ogni tanto tirava fuori qualcosa di simile mi divertivo a chiederle:

posso aver un paio di teufelskreis ?  e lei rideva .che malinconia
ad ogni modo il cerchio del diavolo trovo che sia una definizione giustissima proprio perché anch'io non trovo bene il bandolo.
lei è troppo sospettosa ma lui è poco convincente ,
per ricostruire ci si deve fidare ma dall'altra parte occorre avere delle conferme


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Camomilla, provo a darti una mia interpretazione.
> Sei stata per tuo marito una madre, una sorella, un'amica, un appoggio, un'amante e una moglie.
> Per 15 anni.
> Benissimo.
> ...


Come non quotarti???? Madre e sorella al proprio uomo nooooo !!!!!


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti approvo un'altra volta JB, non nella forma, ma nella sostanza. A me sembra un uomo che è terrorizzato dal legame e che vuole sentirsi considerato da te, Camomilla, precario nel rapporto. Non si rende conto che ti fa soffrire e sta rovinando tutto. Magari anche tu non ami sentirti sicura nel rapporto e questo crea questo "gioco" di sofferenza tra voi. La soluzione da soli o con una terapia di coppia dovete cercarla.


Deve solo cercare di evitare di mentire,gliel'ho detto anche oggi quando l'ho sgamato a raccontare l'ennesima balla,tra l'altro innocente,una scemenza che niente aveva a che fare con la coppia o il tradimento....Gli ho spiegato che preferisco una brutta verità ad una bella bugia,anche se all'inizio ci rimarrei male,perchè sulla verità anche se brutta si potrebbe "lavorare",mentre la menzogna non serve a nulla se non a peggiorare la situazione..Non mi sembra difficile ma lui non è me...abbiamo anche parlato di terapia di coppia,se non ne usciremo da soli forse proveremo anche quella..Come posso fidarmi se mente anche sulle cazzate? :unhappy:


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come non quotarti???? Madre e sorella al proprio uomo nooooo !!!!!


L'ho fatto Fiammetta,ho fatto anche quello


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> "Teufelskreis" ....
> quando c'era verena che ogni tanto tirava fuori qualcosa di simile mi divertivo a chiederle:
> 
> posso aver un paio di teufelskreis ?  e lei rideva .che malinconia
> ...


Esatto...questa è la realtà!nuda e cruda... :up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Tesoro, sono in fase cretinite quindi non prendertela se ti scrivo, ma una camomilla mai la sorseggi? :rotfl:

Ecco mi sono ricordato di Lui, è stato lui a scriverti qualcosa del genere quando sei entrata. 

Se ritorna gliene dico quattro pare pare.... tutte in dialetto e molto offensive.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> L'ho fatto Fiammetta,ho fatto anche quello


Ecco quello è troppo ... Hai smesso ora almeno???


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Deve solo cercare di evitare di mentire,gliel'ho detto anche oggi quando l'ho sgamato a raccontare l'ennesima balla,tra l'altro innocente,una scemenza che niente aveva a che fare con la coppia o il tradimento....Gli ho spiegato che preferisco una brutta verità ad una bella bugia,anche se all'inizio ci rimarrei male,perchè sulla verità anche se brutta si potrebbe "lavorare",mentre la menzogna non serve a nulla se non a peggiorare la situazione..Non mi sembra difficile ma lui non è me...abbiamo anche parlato di terapia di coppia,se non ne usciremo da soli forse proveremo anche quella..Come posso fidarmi se mente anche sulle cazzate? :unhappy:


Ma perché lo fa? Te lo ha spiegato? :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Deve solo cercare di evitare di mentire,gliel'ho detto anche oggi quando l'ho sgamato a raccontare l'ennesima balla,tra l'altro innocente,una scemenza che niente aveva a che fare con la coppia o il tradimento....Gli ho spiegato che preferisco una brutta verità ad una bella bugia,anche se all'inizio ci rimarrei male,perchè sulla verità anche se brutta si potrebbe "lavorare",mentre la menzogna non serve a nulla se non a peggiorare la situazione..Non mi sembra difficile ma lui non è me...abbiamo anche parlato di terapia di coppia,se non ne usciremo da soli forse proveremo anche quella..Come posso fidarmi se mente anche sulle cazzate? :unhappy:


Le tue richieste sono legittime ma rischi di porti in un ruolo di controllore e quindi materno. Queste cose avvengono non solo involontariamente ma in modo tale che chi si pone in modo censorio non se ne rende conto. Tebe ti ha detto cose giuste anche se capisco che non te le ha dette nel modo giusto* per te *perché può averti fatto sentire colpevole o almeno corresponsabile, riconsiderale.


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Infatti non mi sembra di aver scritto che qualcuno mi accusa di parlar male di lui a parenti e ad amici....HO SCRITTO CHE QUANDO MI PARTE L'EMBOLO MI SFOGO QUI PER NON PARLARNE CON AMICI E PARENTI...è diverso..



:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue richieste sono legittime ma rischi di porti in un ruolo di controllore e quindi materno. Queste cose avvengono non solo involontariamente ma in modo tale che chi si pone in modo censorio non se ne rende conto. Tebe ti ha detto cose giuste anche se capisco che non te le ha dette nel modo giusto* per te *perché può averti fatto sentire colpevole o almeno corresponsabile, *riconsiderale.*


piuttosto mangia una merda.
Ormai mi ha puntata quindi, non tona indietro nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.
Esattamente come si comporta, almeno da quanto scrive qui, con suo marito.
E uno che mente anche sulle cazzate è uno che sa già a priori che qualsiasi cosa dica che non è nelle corde di Camomilla questa parte con il film fantasy.
E probabilmente lui ne ha le palle piene
Giustamente tra l'altro.
E preferisce evitare problemi.
Solo che è tonno e si fa sgamare.

Perchè se solo per un sorriso Camomilla pensa che sia sporco e poco chiaro, figuratevi se le va a dire che ha preso un caffè con un amica.

La terza guerra nucleare.
Ma non adesso. Secondo me anche da prima.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> piuttosto mangia una merda.
> Ormai mi ha puntata quindi, non tona indietro nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.
> Esattamente come si comporta, almeno da quanto scrive qui, con suo marito.
> E uno che mente anche sulle cazzate è uno che sa già a priori che qualsiasi cosa dica che non è nelle corde di Camomilla questa parte con il film fantasy.
> ...


ma cosa vuoi???? (ingentilito) Il tuo punto di vista arrogante non mi interessa,nemmeno lo leggo più...non mi interessa socializzare con chi non sa comunicare senza offendere,quindi per favore...quando leggi CAMOMILLA passa oltre,grazie..


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi???? (ingentilito) Il tuo punto di vista arrogante non mi interessa,nemmeno lo leggo più...non mi interessa socializzare con chi non sa comunicare senza offendere,quindi per favore...quando leggi CAMOMILLA passa oltre,grazie..



Scusa se mi permetto, ma qui Tebe la conosciamo da più tempo di te.
Sì, c'è chi non la sopporta, come per chiunque c'è qualcuno che non lo sopporta, ma mi permetto di dissentire dalla lettura che fai di quello che ti dice.

Potrei addirittura avere l'impressione che ti urta così tanto perchè tocca un punto sensibile... una cosa che non vuoi cmq neppure prendere in considerazione.

Poi, diamine, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che bisogna andare avanti perdonare e salvare una coppia a qualunque costo. E Tebe, e io, e altri, potremmo aver cannato completamente sulla nostra visione della cosa.

Sai, conosco un'altra coppia in cui lei ha 10 anni circa più di lui. Più giovane come coppia di voi, forse, ma neppure tanto.
Lei donna forte e molto... rude? Sbrigativa?
Lui un cucciolo... dolcissimo, un pò -parecchio?- in soggezione di lei.
Lui si fa un mazzo, ed è il vero sostentamento della famiglia, lei in pratica non lavora, ma si occupa di tutte le cose pratiche e della gestione dei soldi. Non lo fa neppure provare, cmq.
E lo tratta come un deficiente. Affettuosamente... è un "vezzo" che hanno da sempre, lei che lo chiama davanti a tutti cretino o stupido. Con affetto, e carezzandogli i capelli. E lui, fino ad adesso, sembra gradire, essere trattato come un pupo.

Lei, quando lui le dirà -e succederà- che non lo tratta come uomo, non lo capirà. Ne abbiamo parlato alcune volte, non lo capisce e non lo capirà. Lei lo ama, lui è l'uomo della sua vita, lui è l'uomo di casa -lei ha addirittura una visione un pò "antica" dei rapporti moglie marito- il problema non si pone.
Lei gli dice cretino quando lui si comporta da cretino. Così è come la vede. Punto. 

E a parte questo, mi ricordo perfettamente quando le mie amiche mi gridavano in faccia cosa non andava nella mia coppia e io mi rifiutavo di vedere.

Insomma... magari prova a prendere in considerazione altri punti di vista... ripeto, magari sono sbagliatissimi, ma anche così, prenderli in considerazione, che male fa? Al massimo ti ritrovi a dire che erano proprio sbagliati...


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi???? (ingentilito) Il tuo punto di vista arrogante non mi interessa,nemmeno lo leggo più...non mi interessa socializzare con chi non sa comunicare senza offendere,quindi per favore...*quando leggi CAMOMILLA passa oltre,grazie..*



...

mi sta sorgendo il dubbio che non ti sia simpatica.

comunque, per il neretto.
No.

Fai pace con la testa e rimetti a posto la magnum.
Nessuno ti attacca, tanto meno io.
Te ne accorgeresti senza nessun dubbio.

Detto questo vado ad infastidire un po' mattia.

:vespa:


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma qui Tebe la conosciamo da più tempo di te.
> Sì, c'è chi non la sopporta, come per chiunque c'è qualcuno che non lo sopporta, ma mi permetto di dissentire dalla lettura che fai di quello che ti dice.
> 
> Potrei addirittura avere l'impressione che ti urta così tanto perchè tocca un punto sensibile... una cosa che non vuoi cmq neppure prendere in considerazione.
> ...



Nego tutto.

smile


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2013)

Ma io non capisco una si chiama Camomilla e poi s'incazza...

Cioè se si fosse chiamata Vispia...o Vispa...o Cocaine,,,,posso capire...

Ma cioè come ti chiami...
Camomilla

e uno subito pensa sogni d'orooooo....

Insomma Camomilla te la prendi troppo 
Insomma stai tranquilla che tanto girela come vuoi la cosa non cambia....


----------



## Camomilla (15 Giugno 2013)

Minchia...anche il forum tradimento ha il suo branco...alla fin fine quanti siete rimasti a scrivere?10...15 di fisso?E tanti rimarrete!!!Ringrazio tutte le persone di cuore che ho incontrato!un bacio a tutti loro!!Au revoir!


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Camomilla, provo a darti una mia interpretazione.
> Sei stata per tuo marito una madre, una sorella, un'amica, un appoggio, un'amante e una moglie.
> Per 15 anni.
> Benissimo.
> ...


quoto! e approvo (purtroppo solo virtualmente)


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi???? (ingentilito) Il tuo punto di vista arrogante non mi interessa,nemmeno lo leggo più...non mi interessa socializzare con chi non sa comunicare senza offendere,quindi per favore...quando leggi CAMOMILLA passa oltre,grazie..


non è un punto di vista arrogante, perchè Tebe non le è.
è il suo punto di vista e secondo me ha pure ragione.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Minchia...anche il forum tradimento ha il suo branco...alla fin fine quanti siete rimasti a scrivere?10...15 di fisso?E tanti rimarrete!!!Ringrazio tutte le persone di cuore che ho incontrato!un bacio a tutti loro!!Au revoir!


Ma no, non c'è un branco.
il punto è che ognuno di noi ha il suo modo di scrivere e dire le cose; la cosa "brutta" è che attraverso un monitor si leggono solo parole, quindi poi sta a te cercare di interpretare quello che quelle parole vogliono dirti. non ci vedere cattiveria o arroganza ma cerca di leggere oltre le righe.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2013)

> Camomilla, provo a darti una mia interpretazione.





> Sei stata per tuo marito una madre, una sorella, un'amica, un appoggio, un'amante e una moglie.
> Per 15 anni.
> Benissimo.
> L'hai fatto col cuore e a lui è stato bene.
> ...


però questo assomiglia proprio al trattamento che indicherei per un ragazzino capriccioso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però questo assomiglia proprio al trattamento che indicherei per un ragazzino capriccioso.



Uscire dai ruoli è difficile. Altrimenti non avrebbero tanto successo i terapeuti (che qualcuno considera inutili). E' facile anche che per nel tentativo di stravolgere i ruoli non si faccia che ribaltarli.


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però questo assomiglia proprio al trattamento che indicherei per un ragazzino capriccioso.






Brunetta ha detto:


> Uscire dai ruoli è difficile. Altrimenti non avrebbero tanto successo i terapeuti (che qualcuno considera inutili). E' facile anche che per nel tentativo di stravolgere i ruoli non si faccia che ribaltarli.



Ci ho provato 
Volevo solo suggerire di badare di più a sè e di valorizzare se stessa, e di togliere lui da sotto i riflettori (dove comunque mi pare che stia benissimo, eh).

Voi cosa proporreste?


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci ho provato
> Volevo solo suggerire di badare di più a sè e di valorizzare se stessa, e di togliere lui da sotto i riflettori (dove comunque mi pare che stia benissimo, eh).
> 
> *Voi cosa proporreste*?


di capire se ci sono le basi per andare avanti; se c'è ancora amore o no e nel caso che valga la pena che entrambe facciano uno sforzo convergente l'uno verso l'altro.sarò più comprensiva, sarai più affidabile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Minchia...anche il forum tradimento ha il suo branco...alla fin fine quanti siete rimasti a scrivere?10...15 di fisso?E tanti rimarrete!!!Ringrazio tutte le persone di cuore che ho incontrato!un bacio a tutti loro!!Au revoir!


:rotfl:

colpito e affondato!

non giocare se non hai nulla in canna.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci ho provato
> Volevo solo suggerire di badare di più a sè e di valorizzare se stessa, e di togliere lui da sotto i riflettori (dove comunque mi pare che stia benissimo, eh).
> 
> Voi cosa proporreste?


Non ne ho idea . Infatti ho detto che è difficile uscirne.


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *di capire se ci sono le basi per andare avanti; se c'è ancora amore o no* e nel caso che valga la pena che entrambe facciano uno sforzo convergente l'uno verso l'altro.sarò più comprensiva, sarai più affidabile


Visto che non riescono nemmeno a parlarsi come dio comanda, c'è solo da sperare che possano capirlo ognuno per conto proprio e confrontarsi poi! Che era un po' il senso di quanto proponevo prima: lei molla un attimo il supercontrollo, lui la pianta di far leva sulle sue insicurezze. Quando si saranno calmati entrambi, se riterranno che sia ancora il caso, si sforzeranno di convergere. Attualmente lo vedo poco realizzabile.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Visto che non riescono nemmeno a parlarsi come dio comanda, c'è solo da sperare che possano capirlo ognuno per conto proprio e confrontarsi poi! Che era un po' il senso di quanto proponevo prima: lei molla un attimo il supercontrollo, lui la pianta di far leva sulle sue insicurezze. Quando si saranno calmati entrambi, se riterranno che sia ancora il caso, si sforzeranno di convergere. Attualmente lo vedo poco realizzabile.


Ma in molte coppie ci si parla come LEI comanda...
Lei parla
e lui fa finta di ascoltare in silenzio...
Con la mente altrove...
E pensa ma quando la pianta sta vecchia babbiona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

Se avessi un minimo di problemi e leggessi qui 
non  i rimarrebbe che tagliarmi le vene ...





a volte....


e ammiro molto anche la capacità di alcuni di far porre dei problemi che non ci sono


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se avessi un minimo di problemi e leggessi qui
> non  i rimarrebbe che tagliarmi le vene ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ma per fortuna sei venuta qui
e hai trovato me...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
CHe ti dico sempre...
No guarda...la pazza qui tra i due sei tu...
QUi troppa confidenza e uno dei due si farà male e sarai tu...

Ma sempre sentito dire sai...
CHe se le donne non hanno problemi
se li creano...

Ma il massimo del minimo è sempre quando una ti dice...tu pensi questo...tu la pensi colà...

E l'autostima diventa sboroneria...
E la statura fisica diventa inferiorità...
La sincerità diventa menzogna...

Fai na chat in fb sei un uomo morto...
Guardi un'altra resti cieco...

Palpi un culo resti fulminato...

Portano i tuoi vestiti al bidone e prendi la multa perchè ce l'ha differenziata...

Una ciula su skipe con il suo amico...arriva suo marito non se ne accorge la tromba in diretta e l'amante si sente cornuto...

Insomma io penso sempre alla Matraini quando mi dice scorlando la testa...

Ma in che mondo viviamo conte...in che mondo viviamo...

E io le dico..nel maialmondo...dove crodino è cornino...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di capire se ci sono le basi per andare avanti; se c'è ancora amore o no e nel caso che valga la pena che entrambe facciano uno sforzo convergente l'uno verso l'altro.sarò più comprensiva, sarai più affidabile


Ma basta con sta storia dell'amore...
Che non ci credi neanche tu...

Mica siamo là...con le magliette love is...

Amore è ridere della moglie in vacanza che ti chiama incazzata che ha la cistite....

E dirle...

Ma cara non credi alla maledizione del conteeee.....

Altro che cintura di castità....

Cornuti noi siammmm...
A casua di anime prive....
D'amoooooorrrrrrrr...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se avessi un minimo di problemi e leggessi qui
> non  i rimarrebbe che tagliarmi le vene ...
> 
> 
> ...


tutti che sono venuti per sentirsi dire cose che poi non hanno voluto sentire, si sono virtualmente tagliate le vene. gli altri cercheranno di leggere fra le righe ed eventualmente accettare anche il fatto che la perfezione non è da nessuna parte ... né dalla loro che dalla nostra.

ammiro comunque alcuni che si espongono alla critica con la speranza di sentirsi dire tutte le atrocità, per ritrovare infine il mai mancato coraggio di affrontare il proprio partner.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per fortuna sei venuta qui
> e hai trovato me...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> CHe ti dico sempre...
> No guarda...la pazza qui tra i due sei tu...
> ...


Nel caso di Camomilla se ne sta facendo troppi...
quto Leda dove dice che dovrebbe mollare in po' il supercontrollo
e devastata dove dice che ha fatto male a mollare il lavoro...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tutti che sono venuti per sentirsi dire cose che poi non hanno voluto sentire, si sono virtualmente tagliate le vene. gli altri cercheranno di leggere fra le righe ed eventualmente accettare anche il fatto che la perfezione non è da nessuna parte ... né dalla loro che dalla nostra.
> 
> ammiro comunque alcuni che si espongono alla critica con la speranza di sentirsi dire tutte le atrocità, per ritrovare infine il mai mancato coraggio di affrontare il proprio partner.


Penso che soprattutto le cose che uno non si  voglia sentir dire ci deve arrivare da solo...
almeno io sono una di queste ...


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso che soprattutto le cose che uno non si  voglia sentir dire ci deve arrivare da solo...
> almeno io sono una di queste ...



Ciao 

giusto! ... 
non discutiamo più ... 
ognuno si metta a scrivere post a se stesso ... 
perché deve arrivarci da solo ...

Luna ... scusa ... ma hai detto una grande fesseria! 
A volte una spinta da fuori, da chi è più sobrio ci vuole ... per arrivare! 
E anche spinte sbagliate ci vogliono ... proprio per poter escludere ... 

Se no, spiegami, cosa facciamo qui?
broccoliamo e facciamo i fessi? 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> giusto! ...
> non discutiamo più ...
> ...


Broccoliamo 

Scusa Sienne sto scherzando. Sono d'accordo in toto con te


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Broccoliamo
> 
> Scusa Sienne sto scherzando. Sono d'accordo in toto con te



Ciao farfy

ma io ci sto! :smile:


:ballo::ballo: hahaha ... intanto balliamo ...


(sono una frana farfy ... nel trovare faccine adeguate ... sry   )

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> giusto! ...
> non discutiamo più ...
> ...


In effetti :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti :carneval:


Fifty-fifty?:mrgreen:alla fine Camomilla se ne e' andata?


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fifty-fifty?:mrgreen:alla fine Camomilla se ne e' andata?



sembra di si.
Ora diranno che ne ho fatta fuori un altra con i miei potenti mezzi.
:sbatti:




che palle oggi.
Mattia non c'è e torna domani. Uffa. Che barba. Che noia. Che caldo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra di si.
> Ora diranno che ne ho fatta fuori un altra con i miei potenti mezzi.
> :sbatti:
> 
> ...


Ma no, ognuno sceglie cosa fare in modo autonomo e  mi sembra che si sia scocciata più che altro perché le opinioni da te espresse le hanno condivise altri ....  Penso che Camomilla è ancora troppo ferita dal tradimento subito per accettare certi consigli, deve ancora elaborare e superare, i nervi sono ancora scoperti ed è in fondo comprensibile, le serve ancora tempo :smile::smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no, ognuno sceglie cosa fare in modo autonomo e  mi sembra che si sia scocciata più che altro perché le opinioni da te espresse le hanno condivise altri ....  Penso che Camomilla è ancora troppo ferita dal tradimento subito per accettare certi consigli, deve ancora elaborare e superare, i nervi sono ancora scoperti ed è in fondo comprensibile, le serve ancora tempo :smile::smile:


lei ha il dubbio del tradimento. 
Ma va bè...immagino che molti parifichino tradimento subito e tradimento immaginato o sospettato.

Comunque.
Andrò a farmi un giro in bici


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lei ha il dubbio del tradimento.
> Ma va bè...immagino che molti parifichino tradimento subito e tradimento immaginato o sospettato.
> 
> Comunque.
> Andrò a farmi un giro in bici



Ti sei riconciliata con la tua bici?
E' stato un attimo di dissociazione, o hai notato che qualche vicino ti guarda più sospettosamente del solito?


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti sei riconciliata con la tua bici?
> E' stato un attimo di dissociazione, o hai notato che qualche vicino ti guarda più sospettosamente del solito?



per forza mi sono riconcialiata con la bici, che continuo a sostenere non essere mia.
E infatti anche il biciclettaio sostiene che è un modello che NON poteva avere il cestello compreso nel telaio, come in effetti aveva.
Quindi.
Non è la mia bici ma a questo punto è mia.
Nessuno è venuto a reclamarla quindi...

Avranno paura a chiedermelo?
:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra di si.
> Ora diranno che ne ho fatta fuori un altra con i miei potenti mezzi.[...]



[video=youtube;HKnDfSjJXTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKnDfSjJXTg[/video]
:mrgreen:​


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> giusto! ...
> non discutiamo più ...
> ...


Guarda che ho scritto che io sono una di queste...
Non ho detto che tutti sono fatti così...
ho espresso un mio pensiero corretto scorretto fesso o astuto che sia 
non sto mica chiedendo di condividerlo...
e neanche di farci su una discussuione...
che ci stiamo a fare qui 
bhó ...io non so te ma per me è un passatempo come un'altro ...
Non mi arrogo il diritto di scrivere a nessuno che ha detto una fesseria , e bada non sono offesa non sono stata punta sul vivo,o qualsiasi altra cosa ...
dimostramelo...
io ti so dimostrare che per quanto riguarda me se ascoltavo pensieri ,suggerimenti ,consigli da chi almeno non conosce in parte la mia vita reale quella di ogni giorno , i miei comportamenti reali sarei andata alla deriva io con tutte le scarpe 
Ed ho notato più volte che qui ,come in qualsiasi altro posto virtuale a volte si arriva a delle deduzioni SECONDO ME troppo azzardate che poi siano giuste o sbagliate non è questo il punto ,il punto è che se chi scrive ha un po' di confusione in testa ne esce ancora più confuso...
IMHO


aggiunta:
lo spiega meglio di me Andrea1980 nel suo Treddì...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea . Infatti ho detto che è difficile uscirne.


basta non entrarci e diventa inutile anche il terapeuta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra di si.
> Ora diranno che ne ho fatta fuori un altra con i miei potenti mezzi.
> :sbatti:
> 
> ...


no, che caldo sta minchia :mrgreen:

fino a ieri a lamentarsi della pioggia e del freddo, mo godiamoci il caldo


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembra di si.
> Ora diranno che ne ho fatta fuori un altra con i miei potenti mezzi.
> :sbatti:
> 
> ...



Mi sembri appena uscita da un talk-show della D'urso o da un telefilm Mondaini\Vianello....."Sò na prima donna ioooooooooooo!!!"Ti piacerebbe...I tuoi potenti mezzi virtuali mi sembrano tanto na "sola"!Ma esisterà stò Mattia?Mah!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Mi sembri appena uscita da un talk-show della D'urso o da un telefilm Mondaini\Vianello....."Sò na prima donna ioooooooooooo!!!"Ti piacerebbe...I tuoi potenti mezzi virtuali mi sembrano tanto na "sola"!Ma esisterà stò Mattia?Mah!!


dai dai, non rosicare, camomilla


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Mi sembri appena uscita da un talk-show della D'urso o da un telefilm Mondaini\Vianello....."Sò na prima donna ioooooooooooo!!!"Ti piacerebbe...I tuoi potenti mezzi virtuali mi sembrano tanto na "sola"!*Ma esisterà stò Mattia?Mah!!*


No, ovviamente.
Mattia non esiste. man non esiste e io stessa non esisto.

Sono tutta una gigantesca bufala.

Però, permettimi.
Ora sei ridicola davvero.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che ho scritto che io sono una di queste...
> Non ho detto che tutti sono fatti così...
> ho espresso un mio pensiero corretto scorretto fesso o astuto che sia
> non sto mica chiedendo di condividerlo...
> ...



Ciao,

ti rispondo ... anche se ho le scatole che mi girano a mille ... per dei fatti miei ...

hai parlato prima in generale ... poi ti sei rivolta, che tu sei così. 
io lo trovo fuori luogo. scusa. perché c'è chi invece cerca un confronto,
consiglio o quant'altro ... e leggere, che tu ti taglieresti le vene ...
beh, fa tu ... 
ed è ovvio ... che si indaga in varie direzioni ... 

tu forse lo usi come passa tempo ... 
ma guarda un po' ... non tutti ... 
cosa hai voluto dire allora con quelle affermazioni? 
che sei una fai da te? bene, preso atto. 

niente di personale comunque ... 

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dai dai, non rosicare, camomilla


ma di che rosico????piuttosto....diglielo te alla primadonna Tebe che io sono de coccio ma lei di più...siamo due trasgressive,ma perchè non provare a fare a capirsi?senza insulti però...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

TEBEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!SCIALLATIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma di che rosico????piuttosto....diglielo te alla primadonna Tebe che io sono de coccio ma lei di più...siamo due trasgressive,ma perchè non provare a fare a capirsi?*senza insulti però..*.


quindi fai un passo indietro e chiedi scusa?


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, ovviamente.
> Mattia non esiste. man non esiste e io stessa non esisto.
> 
> Sono tutta una gigantesca bufala.
> ...


dai Tebina, dillo che ti chiami Ugo e lavori all Fiat Mirafiori...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma di che rosico????piuttosto....diglielo te alla primadonna Tebe che io sono de coccio ma lei di più...siamo due trasgressive,ma perchè non provare a fare a capirsi?senza insulti però...


tu sei trasgressiva?

:condom:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no, ognuno sceglie cosa fare in modo autonomo e  mi sembra che si sia scocciata più che altro perché le opinioni da te espresse le hanno condivise altri ....  Penso che Camomilla è ancora troppo ferita dal tradimento subito per accettare certi consigli, deve ancora elaborare e superare, i nervi sono ancora scoperti ed è in fondo comprensibile, le serve ancora tempo :smile::smile:



:amici:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> TEBEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!SCIALLATIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!


credo che sia tu quella che deve rilassarsi.
Io sono sempre scialla.
Continui a mordere e non capisco perchè.
Abbiamo la "stessa situazione" io l'ho affrontata in un modo, dandoti consigli in maniera tranquilla che tutti qui hanno visto, tu hai continuato a rigirarti e "insultarmi" fino a che, non sapendo più cosa dire (ormai le hai provate tutte) hai messo pure in dubbio l'esistenza di Mattia.

Detto questo.
Sciallati tu, che ne hai bisogno.
E se ti rleggi tutto questo 3d, se non sei accecata dalla rosichite, ti rendi conto che l'unica fuori le righe sei stata tu, non io.
Che non hai risposto in merito a nulla, ma hai solo attaccato con un mare di puttanate che nonc entrano nulla.
Ovvero facendo attacchi personali.

Detto questo, ti ripeto.
Io non ho nessun problema con te, sei tu che ce l'hai con me. E sinceramente non capisco.
Ma vivo uguale naturalmente, nel mio mondo fantastico fatto di vera sciallanza.

Ora, poi...io non sono trasgressiva proprio per niente.
Se lo sei tu, ben venga. Dovrebbe aiutarti in questa situazione.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu sei trasgressiva?
> 
> :condom:


ti fidi se scrivo di sì?...non ho tempo nè voglia di raccontarti  la mia vita..fai come vuoi.


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :amici:


chi trova un amigo trova un tesoro.
l'amico è amico e per un amico andresti a piedi fino a Bologna.
parole mie.


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ma di che rosico????piuttosto....diglielo te alla primadonna Tebe che io sono de coccio ma lei di più...siamo due trasgressive,ma perchè non provare a fare a capirsi?senza insulti però...


e tra l'altro, io non sono per nulla di coccio.
L'orgoglio non mi guida.
Mi guida il sentimento.
Di conseguenza non sono di coccio.
Quelli sono gli orgogliosi, che non tonano indietro nemmeno a morire.
Cosa che tu mi sembri, tra l'altro.
Orgogliosa intendo.
Immotivatamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> ti fidi se scrivo di sì?...non ho tempo nè voglia di raccontarti  la mia vita..fai come vuoi.


mi fido, perchè diamine non dovrei?

magari, quando avrai tempo, dammi qualche consiglio che a me piace imparare :up:


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e tra l'altro, io non sono per nulla di coccio.
> L'orgoglio non mi guida.
> Mi guida il sentimento.
> Di conseguenza non sono di coccio.
> ...


tebina,
 digiamo che sei
 "diversamente porcellanosa",
 va ben????


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ti rispondo ... anche se ho le scatole che mi girano a mille ... per dei fatti miei ...
> 
> ...



Mi spiace per le tue scatole :mrgreen:

ha spiegato molto bene e meglio di me Andrea1980 nel suo ultimo (credo)post...
Che è quello che ogni tanto vedo anch'io qui...ho sbagliato forse a indendere "qui" come posto assoluto
Ho scritto "qui" perché ero qui se ero la scrivevo comunque "qui"...
non è il posto è la tendenza che noto nel ricercare cose ,cause,atteggiamenti ecc..ecc... che di base PER ME non esistono e non perché non esistono ma perché il fondamentale non è quello...qui,la,ovunque ...

Che sono un fai da te sempre detto (e non da sempre )troppo vociare alla fine rimane un rumore ,un rumore che può fare male ...e PERSONALMENTE  spingo, se posso , a fare da se ...troppe parole a volte inopportune ,PER ME,a chi è già in confusione può creare ulteriore confusione...


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tebina,
> digiamo che sei
> "diversamente porcellanosa",
> va ben????


mai detto il contrario spiderino, ma orgogliosa e insultante come mi ha descritto camomilla proprio no.
Ti sembro una orgogliosa che non tona indietro sui sui passi?
Mai stata. Anzi. 
Ascolto sempre chi ha pensieri diversi dai miei e difficilmente vado in scontro con qualcuno.
Di questo non dovete certo darmene atto, dopo più di un anno e mezzo che sono qui.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi fido, perchè diamine non dovrei?
> 
> magari, quando avrai tempo, dammi qualche consiglio che a me piace imparare :up:


consigli?mai....la mia vita è un disastro..chiedi a Tebe che sà!!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, ovviamente.
> Mattia non esiste. man non esiste e io stessa non esisto.
> 
> Sono tutta una gigantesca bufala.
> ...


Guarda che Blow prende appunti


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> chi trova un amigo trova un tesoro.
> l'amico è amico e per un amico andresti a piedi fino a Bologna.
> parole mie.


:up: ma come si chiede l'amicizia su forum tradimento?


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai detto il contrario spiderino, ma orgogliosa e insultante come mi ha descritto camomilla proprio no.
> Ti sembro una orgogliosa che non tona indietro sui sui passi?
> Mai stata. Anzi.
> Ascolto sempre chi ha pensieri diversi dai miei e difficilmente vado in scontro con qualcuno.
> Di questo non dovete certo darmene atto, dopo più di un anno e mezzo che sono qui.


per me sei un "mito".
nessuna remora a farlo presente ai più.



p.s. " sempre un pochino porcellanosa "... ma mica si può avere tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai detto il contrario spiderino, ma orgogliosa e insultante come mi ha descritto camomilla proprio no.
> Ti sembro una orgogliosa che non tona indietro sui sui passi?
> Mai stata. Anzi.
> Ascolto sempre chi ha pensieri diversi dai miei e difficilmente vado in scontro con qualcuno.
> Di questo non dovete certo darmene atto,* dopo più di un anno e mezzo che sono qui.*


di già?


è ora che levi le tende, squinzia


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che Blow prende appunti


ma lui lo sa che sono un ologramma e Mattia è un parto della mia fantasia.

Ma poi...perchè evochi joey?

cattivissimo ultimamente...

Paura fifa


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di già?
> 
> 
> è ora che levi le tende, squinzia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

stai attenta che adesso vado in picco e divento arrogante insultandoti.

p.s.

Sto bevendo una roba alcolica .
Madonna....


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spiace per le tue scatole :mrgreen:
> 
> ha spiegato molto bene e meglio di me Andrea1980 nel suo ultimo (credo)post...
> Che è quello che ogni tanto vedo anch'io qui...ho sbagliato forse a indendere "qui" come posto assoluto
> ...



Ciao,

 ... continuano a girare ... 

beh, faccio parte anche io del gruppo "fai da te" ... 
nel senso, ascolto, leggo, colgo ... ma alla fine ... 
se non ci trovo un senso, un qualcosa ... via, la prossima. 

beh, sicuramente, chi è molto vulnerabile e confuso ... l'uno o l'altro post,
può condurre ad avere ancora più confusione ... o che alcuni, vanno 
un po' oltre al problema esposto ... 

ma tradi è un calderone ... c'è un pò di tutto ... 
cioè, anche l'utente che chiede, alla fine farà le sue scelte
e selezionerà i post ... 

comunque, si ... una certa tendenza c'è ... 

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi fai un passo indietro e chiedi scusa?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Scusa????Ci fai  o ci sei???PRIMADONNAAAAAA!!Rilassati...


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Scusa????Ci fai  o ci sei???PRIMADONNAAAAAA!!Rilassati...



ci sono ovvio.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Oddio sto morendo dal ridere...

Mi viene in mente solo un...


CVD.


Non ce la faccio...

MUORO!!!!

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Scusa????Ci fai  o ci sei???PRIMADONNAAAAAA!!Rilassati...


Che noia! Pensi che l'interpretazione e la soluzione di Tebe siano sbagliate? Bene. Ti avranno aiutato a capire cosa non è nel tuo caso. Unisci queste cose a altre che ti sembrano giuste e vai avanti.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma lui lo sa che sono un ologramma e Mattia è un parto della mia fantasia.
> 
> Ma poi...perchè evochi joey?
> 
> ...


Mi piace quando fa il cattivo...


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi piace quando fa il cattivo...


a me non tanto devo ammettere...ma avendo un super debole per lui...

XD

OT

come stanno le tue orchi?

le mie un delirio...XDXD


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me non tanto devo ammettere...ma avendo un super debole per lui...
> 
> XD
> 
> ...



Le mie bene...
tranne la malmessa che ancora è malmessa e non credo ce la possa fare..
A proposito ho messo fuori la cimby...ha tutte le foglie gialle ora :unhappy:e non è la sola
ma penso sia dovuto alla pioggia schifosa che abbiamo avuto...


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Le mie bene...
> tranne la malmessa che ancora è malmessa e non credo ce la possa fare..
> A proposito ho messo fuori la cimby...ha tutte le foglie gialle ora :unhappy:e non è la sola
> ma penso sia dovuto alla pioggia schifosa che abbiamo avuto...



Il cymbi l'ho cacciato fuori da un mesetto circa.
Come mai le foglie gialle?
Il mio prende sole diretto fino alle 11 del mattino poi basta.
Da mortacccino che era ora sta benone, sta mettendo un sacco di pseudo bulbi.

Non è che prende troppo sole? Lo bagni molto?
ha bisogno di più acqua delle phal.

In compenso ho la scheffelra con un attacco di coccinglie scudate.
che troie le cocci...
:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Io non capisco perchè si debba romprere la minchia a tignitè a chi la minchia ha scritto non vuole scassata. D'altronde chi ha aperto il Thread? 

Poi è giusto comunque scassarla anche quando non la si vuole scassata, sono le modalità del forum e dell'educazione che se ne va a farsi fottere. 

Nella realtà sicuramente succede una volta soltanto, nel forum purtroppo ci ripara uno schermo molto protettivo.

In più ci sono le faccine no? e chi vuole mediare raccontando questo e quello.... nel frattempo chi è stato scassato pensa, boh!! devo abituarmi a questo forum e forumizzarmi  anch'io.  Sciallanza a go-go :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma qui Tebe la conosciamo da più tempo di te.
> Sì, c'è chi non la sopporta, come per chiunque c'è qualcuno che non lo sopporta, ma mi permetto di dissentire dalla lettura che fai di quello che ti dice.
> 
> Potrei addirittura avere l'impressione che ti urta così tanto perchè tocca un punto sensibile... una cosa che non vuoi cmq neppure prendere in considerazione.
> ...



Infatti il "problema" di Tebe con Camomilla è proprio questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma lui lo sa che sono un ologramma e Mattia è un parto della mia fantasia.
> 
> *Ma poi...perchè evochi joey?
> 
> ...


Secondo te perchè? E poi basta con sta storia della cattiveria, che sono fin troppo buono.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè? E poi basta con sta storia della cattiveria, che sono fin troppo buono.



Joey...vaffanculo. (cit)


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti il "problema" di Tebe con Camomilla è proprio questo.



Cioè?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè?


Non mantieni la giusta distanza.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mantieni la giusta distanza.


Mi sembra normale.
Ha una situazione che sento molto mia, ma lei da subito è stata aggressiva bollando qualsiasi cosa detta da me come arrogante, una stronzata e quando non sapeva più cosa dire ha pensato bene di scrivere che forse Mattia non esiste.
Tra l'altro il mio pensiero è condiviso dalla maggior parte degli utenti che rispondono, che non vuol dire che è giusto, ma vuol solo dire che forse un occhiata a ciò che le si dice (non io, ma molti altri) forse potrebbe darla, invece di arrampicarsi sugli specchi e andare sul personale senza mai entrare in merito a ciò che le dico o le diciamo.
E' lei che ha accorciato le  distanze, mettendo tutto su un piano personale.
E non è che bisogna farci degli studi, è tutto scritto.
Le mie risposte e le sue.
Quindi finchè lei non fa pace con la testa e le sue fisime tebane, io posso fare ben poco. 
A meno che, naturalmente, tu non pensi come lei che sono arrogante, maleducata, tutta io varie ed eventuali.
Mi ha anche augurato di farmi beccare in un 3d...:unhappy:
Se non è accorciare le distanze questo.


che caldo oggi, maledizione...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sembra normale.
> Ha una situazione che sento molto mia, ma lei da subito è stata aggressiva bollando qualsiasi cosa detta da me come arrogante, una stronzata e quando non sapeva più cosa dire ha pensato bene di scrivere che forse Mattia non esiste.
> Tra l'altro il mio pensiero è condiviso dalla maggior parte degli utenti che rispondono, che non vuol dire che è giusto, ma vuol solo dire che forse un occhiata a ciò che le si dice (non io, ma molti altri) forse potrebbe darla, invece di arrampicarsi sugli specchi e andare sul personale senza mai entrare in merito a ciò che le dico o le diciamo.
> E' lei che ha accorciato le distanze, mettendo tutto su un piano personale.
> ...


E non è normale no. Senza contare che se è così ed evidentemente non sei oggettiva, è facile che ti sia mal posta, o meglio, che tu sia partita già con le mani avanti. Non dire di no. Per dire. Senza contare che non è che siccome tu dici una cosa ed enne utenti dicono lo stesso abbiate tutti ragione in virtù del numero, come dici. Lei ha risposto ad altri utenti in tal senso, non è che non sta a sentire o non legge. Con te è diverso, perchè tu ti sei messa di punta e lei pure. E quindi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non è normale no. Senza contare che se è così ed evidentemente non sei oggettiva, è facile che ti sia mal posta, o meglio, che tu sia partita già con le mani avanti. Non dire di no. Per dire. Senza contare che non è che siccome tu dici una cosa ed enne utenti dicono lo stesso abbiate tutti ragione in virtù del numero, come dici. Lei ha risposto ad altri utenti in tal senso, non è che non sta a sentire o non legge. Con te è diverso, perchè tu ti sei messa di punta e lei pure. E quindi.


Il caldo ti rende malleabile. Concordo, pur concordando parecchio con Tebe. Indipendentemente dall'età in una coppia si interpretano ruoli ma spesso è fastidioso sentirlo perché sembra un'accusa. Non è neanche detto che questa divisione dei ruoli che ora appare evidente ci sia sempre stata e sia la causa di tutto. Ogni coppia è a sé.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non è normale no. Senza contare che se è così ed evidentemente non sei oggettiva, è facile che ti sia mal posta, o meglio, che tu sia partita già con le mani avanti. Non dire di no. Per dire. Senza contare che non è che siccome tu dici una cosa ed enne utenti dicono lo stesso abbiate tutti ragione in virtù del numero, come dici. Lei ha risposto ad altri utenti in tal senso, non è che non sta a sentire o non legge. Con te è diverso, perchè tu ti sei messa di punta e lei pure. E quindi.


Rispetto quello che dici, anche se sentire parlare te di mettersi di punta mi fa sorridere.

Non mi sono accorta di quanto dici, quindi ci farò attenzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rispetto quello che dici, anche se sentire parlare te di mettersi di punta mi fa sorridere.
> 
> Non mi sono accorta di quanto dici, quindi ci farò attenzione.


Con la differenza che quando mi metto di punta io è perchè ho inevitabilmente, irrevocabimente, immancabilmente ed infallibilimente il Sacro Spirito della Ragione che permea di Sacro Furore ogni mio illuminato intervento anzichenò.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con la differenza che quando mi metto di punta io è perchè ho inevitabilmente, irrevocabimente, immancabilmente ed infallibilimente il Sacro Spirito della Ragione che permea di Sacro Furore ogni mio illuminato intervento anzichenò.



cvd


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> [video=youtube;HKnDfSjJXTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKnDfSjJXTg[/video]
> :mrgreen:​


:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ma se sono un arpia,se l'ho fatto sentire coglione e non l'ho mai ascoltato perchè semplicemente non mi molla?Perchè ha voluto sposarmi?Ma di quale circo parli?Ma cosa ne sai?*Gli ho fatto da padre da madre da sorella da amica da amante e a volte da crocerossina e babysitter per 15 anni*...S'è approfittato della mia fiducia enorme,mi ha dato per scontata (L'HA AMMESSO) e m'ha piazzato le corna..*ma che devo fare ancora per lui???*


Così, ad occhio, dalla lista dei clichè dei giochi di ruolo mancherebbero: la poliziotta, la prostituta, la geisha, l'autostoppista ninfomane, la professoressa di latino, Wonder Woman, la tedesca in vacanza a Riccione coi genitori e la segretaria. Ce n'è di robe, volendo.


----------



## ilnikko (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Così, ad occhio, dalla lista dei clichè dei giochi di ruolo mancherebbero: la poliziotta, la prostituta, la geisha, l'autostoppista ninfomane, la professoressa di latino, Wonder Woman, la tedesca in vacanza a Riccione coi genitori e la segretaria. Ce n'è di robe, volendo.


:rofl:
senza dimenticare il poliziotto,il capo indiano,il carpentiere,il motociclista,il cow boy......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Così, ad occhio, dalla lista dei clichè dei giochi di ruolo mancherebbero: la poliziotta, la prostituta, la geisha, l'autostoppista ninfomane, la professoressa di latino, Wonder Woman, la tedesca in vacanza a Riccione coi genitori e la segretaria. Ce n'è di robe, volendo.



saltando di netto l'infermiera???? e nooooo!!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Così, ad occhio, dalla lista dei clichè dei giochi di ruolo mancherebbero: la poliziotta, la prostituta, la geisha, l'autostoppista ninfomane, la professoressa di latino, Wonder Woman, la tedesca in vacanza a Riccione coi genitori e la segretaria. Ce n'è di robe, volendo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'autostoppista ninfomane mi manca


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> saltando di netto l'infermiera???? e nooooo!!


Ebbasta! L'ha già fatta, che poi il tipo si annoia.



Camomilla ha detto:


> Ma se sono un arpia,se l'ho fatto sentire coglione e non l'ho mai ascoltato perchè semplicemente non mi molla?Perchè ha voluto sposarmi?Ma di quale circo parli?Ma cosa ne sai?Gli ho fatto da padre da madre da sorella da amica da amante e *a volte da crocerossina* e babysitter per 15 anni...S'è approfittato della mia fiducia enorme,mi ha dato per scontata (L'HA AMMESSO) e m'ha piazzato le corna..ma che devo fare ancora per lui???


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Così, ad occhio, dalla lista dei clichè dei giochi di ruolo mancherebbero: la poliziotta, la prostituta, la geisha, l'autostoppista ninfomane, la professoressa di latino, Wonder Woman, la tedesca in vacanza a Riccione coi genitori e la segretaria. Ce n'è di robe, volendo.


Quando hai tempo apri una discussione e spiega le differenze


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Deve solo cercare di evitare di mentire,gliel'ho detto anche oggi quando l'ho sgamato a raccontare l'ennesima balla,tra l'altro innocente,una scemenza che niente aveva a che fare con la coppia o il tradimento....Gli ho spiegato che preferisco una brutta verità ad una bella bugia,anche se all'inizio ci rimarrei male,perchè sulla verità anche se brutta si potrebbe "lavorare",mentre la menzogna non serve a nulla se non a peggiorare la situazione..Non mi sembra difficile ma lui non è me...abbiamo anche parlato di terapia di coppia,se non ne usciremo da soli forse proveremo anche quella..Come posso fidarmi se mente anche sulle cazzate? :unhappy:


Chissà se sei ancora qui, Camomilla. 
Nick mai fu azzeccato meno, non me ne volere...
Però scusa, ho letto un po' in giro e...
Tu a quell'uomo stai presentando un conto.
Per tutto ciò che tu hai *voluto essere per lui in questi anni.
*Come se tu avessi fatto un regalo, ed in seguito pretendessi che ti venisse pagato.
Ora quest'uomo si sta difendendo, da te.
Ti rendi conto dell'enormità di questo? Si comporta con te come chiunque farebbe per proteggersi, non sapendo da che parte possa arrivare l'attacco: mimetizzi su tutta la linea.
Tu sei lì ad evidenziare con la matita rossa tutti gli errori... e lui ti nasconde il compito, no? 
A te le cose non sembrano difficili... ma per quello che hai scritto a lui devono sembrarlo.
Perchè i casi sono sempre due: o di una persona sai di avere bisogno, e allora non parti con il coltello tra i denti a contargli i peli che ha di traverso... oppure decidi che non fa più per te, e allora...


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Così, ad occhio, dalla lista dei clichè dei giochi di ruolo mancherebbero: la poliziotta, la prostituta, la geisha, l'autostoppista ninfomane, la professoressa di latino, Wonder Woman, la tedesca in vacanza a Riccione coi genitori e la segretaria. Ce n'è di robe, volendo.



:risata: 


(la professoressa di latino no, io sono rimasta traumatizzata dalla mia prof di latino)


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> l'autostoppista ninfomane mi manca


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anche a me!!E anche la tedesca!!


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chissà se sei ancora qui, Camomilla.
> Nick mai fu azzeccato meno, non me ne volere...
> Però scusa, ho letto un po' in giro e...
> Tu a quell'uomo stai presentando un conto.
> ...


Si difende perchè sa di aver fatto una GROSSA cazzata l'anno scorso,non sono io che gli presento il conto è la vita che lo stà facendo,gli errori si pagano,accade a lui a me e alla maggior parte delle persone...ho deciso che non troncherò questa storia,ho capito anche che la sbandata può capitare anche se la modalità con la quale ha cercato di tradirmi e particolarmente squallida (so la verità),ma stò cercando di metterci una pietra sopra,una pietra tombale,non è facile e lui mi deve dimostrare che è cresciuto..Così è...se non sopporta la pressione (che si è cercato) può anche andarsene,in alternativa può aspettare che mi passi questa grossa delusione,impegnandosi come stò facendo io..anche se ogni tanto sbrocco..posso???Penso di averne il diritto..


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Si difende perchè sa di aver fatto una GROSSA cazzata l'anno scorso,non sono io che gli presento il conto è la vita che lo stà facendo,gli errori si pagano,accade a lui a me e alla maggior parte delle persone...ho deciso che non troncherò questa storia,ho capito anche che la sbandata può capitare anche se la modalità con la quale ha cercato di tradirmi e particolarmente squallida (so la verità),ma stò cercando di metterci una pietra sopra,una pietra tombale,non è facile e lui mi deve dimostrare che è cresciuto..Così è...se non sopporta la pressione (che si è cercato) può anche andarsene,in alternativa può aspettare che mi passi questa grossa delusione,impegnandosi come stò facendo io..anche se ogni tanto sbrocco..posso???Penso di averne il diritto..


Assolutamente. Ti dò un consiglio che viene dal cuore: se vuoi mettere una pietra su tutto, non perdere tempo a pensare a ciò che hai fatto per lui in questi anni. Pensa a ciò che lui ha fatto per te.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Ti dò un consiglio che viene dal cuore: se vuoi mettere una pietra su tutto, non perdere tempo a pensare a ciò che hai fatto per lui in questi anni. Pensa a ciò che lui ha fatto per te.


Lo farò...il sentimento per lui non è cambiato,sono solo tanto..tanto INKAZZATA!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo farò...il sentimento per lui non è cambiato,sono solo tanto..tanto INKAZZATA!!!


Ti credo sulla parola
... ma sforzati di non dimostrargli quanto poco tu creda in lui.
Prova a chiedergli aiuto per poter tornare a credere in lui.
A volte una mano tesa la afferriamo più volentieri di un dito puntato contro... chissà perchè...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola
> ... ma sforzati di non dimostrargli quanto poco tu creda in lui.
> Prova a chiedergli aiuto per poter tornare a credere in lui.
> A volte una mano tesa la afferriamo più volentieri di un dito puntato contro... chissà perchè...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Ti dò un consiglio che viene dal cuore: se vuoi mettere una pietra su tutto, non perdere tempo a pensare a ciò che hai fatto per lui in questi anni. Pensa a ciò che lui ha fatto per te.



Quando si è incazzati non è cosi facile pensare a tutte le belle cose che l'altro a fatto per te ...
anche perchè sul caldo non te ne viene in mente manco una ...è piu facile urlagli contro cosa hai fatto tu per poi avere a tua volta un  resoconto dalla controparte...


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola
> ... ma sforzati di non dimostrargli quanto poco tu creda in lui.
> Prova a chiedergli aiuto per poter tornare a credere in lui.
> A volte una mano tesa la afferriamo più volentieri di un dito puntato contro... chissà perchè...



Ottimo consiglio.Grazie!!!Penso di averlo tormentato abbastanza dopo aver saputo...devo seppellire l'ascia di guerra!  proverò a chiedergli quell'aiuto di cui scrivi... e spero di non rimanere delusa un altra volta.Sarebbe la fine..


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando si è incazzati non è cosi facile pensare a tutte le belle cose che l'altro a fatto per te ...
> anche perchè sul caldo non te ne viene in mente manco una ...è piu facile urlagli contro cosa hai fatto tu per poi avere a tua volta un  resoconto dalla controparte...


Funziona così!Anzi vengono in mente le cose peggiori...ma ora sono passati mesi!!Lo mollo oppure ci riprovo sul serio..altro non si può fare!!Ultima chance però!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ottimo consiglio.Grazie!!!Penso di averlo tormentato abbastanza dopo aver saputo...devo seppellire l'ascia di guerra!  proverò a chiedergli quell'aiuto di cui scrivi... e spero di non rimanere delusa un altra volta.*Sarebbe la fine*..


Eccerto. Ma bisogna rischiare qualcosa per avere qualcosa.
Io vi auguro di ritrovarvi.
Facci sapere.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eccerto. Ma bisogna rischiare qualcosa per avere qualcosa.
> Io vi auguro di ritrovarvi.
> Facci sapere.



Ok...non vi mollo!!Mi avete davvero dato un'enorme mano per capire!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ebbasta! L'ha già fatta, che poi il tipo si annoia.


me l'ero persa!! Link su uporn???


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando si è incazzati non è cosi facile pensare a tutte le belle cose che l'altro a fatto per te ...
> anche perchè sul caldo non te ne viene in mente manco una ...è piu facile urlagli contro cosa hai fatto tu per poi avere a tua volta un  resoconto dalla controparte...


eccerto...
Ma ricordati che io ho ragione...
E per magnanimità non infierisco sul torto altrui...

EHi mela...ehi mela...
Non mi fanno dormire...

Aiutooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eccerto...
> Ma ricordati che io ho ragione...
> E per magnanimità non infierisco sul torto altrui...
> 
> ...



Spara no!:rotfl:


----------

